#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-04
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> Ronnie, is u daar?
<Ronnie> goed, goed
<leoquant> ah, je bent druk, komt later wel
<Ronnie> valt wel mee hoor, was even een puzzel aan het maken
<leoquant> kan het via pm?
<Ronnie> en bezig in locoteams
<Ronnie> sure
<RawChid> Puzzel? Project Euler? :P
<Ronnie> een echte jigsaw (legpuzzel)
<RawChid> Vet! Zunne houten?
<Ronnie> nu op de pc, maar ik heb er thuis van 5000 stukjes liggen
<Ronnie> daar zijn we dan een week mee bezig
<Ronnie> nu maar 500 ;)
<Ronnie> zoek maar eens op palapeli in repository en een "van haasteren puzzel" in google images (> 2MP), kun je een leuke puizzel maken
<RawChid> Geinig
<RawChid> Maar het heeft ook wel wat om zoiets op een regenachtige zondag in de woonkamer te doen :P
<Ronnie> ja, bij ons meestal met kerst
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ik wilde je wat vragen, maar ben het helemaal kwijt
<leoquant> piano?
<leoquant> fout in wiki?
<leoquant> uh....
<leoquant> offtopic?ontopic?
<StefandeVries> piano, totáál offtopic
<leoquant> het apparaat is er nog niet...
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> ik vraag het je nog wel eens :P
<leoquant> over de piano meld ik je het als eerste hier als ie er is...!
<StefandeVries> judging by the looks of things kan dat nog wel even gaan duren.. :P
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> deze maand
<leoquant> echt anders krijgt ie bezoek, de beste man
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop het oprecht voor je :)
<leoquant> optimist! ツ
<StefandeVries> <medeleven>ik weet hoe het is je instrument te missen,/medeleven> :P
<leoquant> ja klopt ツ
<leoquant> mensen morgen is DE dag he?!
<leoquant> niet vergeten!
<StefandeVries> voor wat?
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<StefandeVries> o, ja, tuurlijk
<StefandeVries> De kandidaatschappen
<leoquant> 22.00
<leoquant> RawChid, en UndiFineD
<RawChid> y0w
<UndiFineD> \o/
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<StefandeVries> Shoot, dan moet ik met telefoon in bed gaan liggen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hmm het wordt wel 22.30 hoor
<leoquant> ik ben er bij
<StefandeVries> ik ook hoor =)
<leoquant> 15 min per kandidaat is niks
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> JanC, is er ook meestal  wel
<JanC> als je me even pingt op het juiste moment morgen...  ☺
<StefandeVries> +1
<DooitzedeJong> UndiFineD, ik denk dat ik er morgen niet bij kan zijn, sorry maar veel succes. We hebben er nog wel over L)
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> JanC, doen we
<JanC> geen garantie dat ik er ben, maar als ik er ben kan ik wel iets toevoegen indien nodig
<JanC> als er al 20 anderen zijn om te cheeren is het misschien niet nodig...   :P
<leoquant> JanC, ik ben er ook deo volente he....
<leoquant> back latersz
<UndiFineD> ok DooitzedeJong
<Gotiniens> stemmen is moeilijk :/
<erkan^> ik vergeet the GIMP op mn laptop te installeren, nu ga ik doen
<erkan^> :p
<StefandeVries> succes :P
<DooitzedeJong> succes
<erkan^> thx
<erkan^> het is me gelukt om foto te verkleinen :p
<CasW> Er zijn nog geen workshops gegeven over de 'basisfuncties' van Ubuntu, voor beginnende gebruikers, toch? Is dat niet een idee?
<StefandeVries> Het is zeker een idee
<CasW> Wat doet het promoteam eigenlijk nu? En wat is de precieze doelstelling van mwanzo?
<commandoline> promotieteam doet de promotie van Ubuntu in Nederland (en België)?
<commandoline> mwanzo helpt gebruikers die willen meewerken aan ubuntu
<commandoline> dus bijv. in een team in ubuntu-nl willen/mee willen werken in de internationale community
<CasW> Ja, dat snap ik, maar in de praktijk? Ik zou, als ik jou niet kende, nooit geweten hebben dat er überhaupt een Ubuntu NL was.
<Gotiniens> CasW, maar wist je dat er ubuntu was?
<commandoline> je bedoelt bij welk team je eigenlijk precies moet zijn met je eerste vraag, CasW?
<Gotiniens> het promo team promoot namelijk Ubuntu, en niet Ubuntu-nl
<CasW> commandoline, ja, dat ook
<CasW> Gotiniens, oké, dan doen ze goed werk :) Want ik wist wel dat er Ubuntu was
<commandoline> maar of die workshop binnen mwanzo zou passen, strikt gezien niet, maar we zijn wel de enige die workshops geven binnen ubuntu-nl momenteel, dus dan is dit wel de beste plek lijkt me.
<commandoline> je zou het er hier bij kunnen zetten als idee: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<commandoline> (wil ik evt. ook wel even doen)
<CasW> Is het dan niet een idee om het doel van mwanzo aan te passen of meer onderling samen te werken?
<commandoline> Nou, over #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas -> #ubuntu-nl-klas verplaatsen wordt al gedacht.
<CasW> Oké
<commandoline> verder lijkt het aanpassen van de doelstelling me geen goed idee, dan kom je alleen maar bij andere teams terecht. (dubbel werk, wie doet wat?)
<CasW> Daarom zeg ik ook meer onderling samenwerken
<CasW> (Vanwaar die scherpe scheiding?)
<commandoline> nou, voor zover er overlap is, wordt er wel samengewerkt bij mijn weten.
<commandoline> waar is er volgens jou bijv. een scherpe scheiding?
<CasW> Nou, jij zit te zeggen andere teams, en DUS kan mwanzo zoiets niet meer doen
<commandoline> dat zeg ik niet, ik zei dat mwanzo me alsnog de beste plek lijkt omdat alleen dat team workshops organiseert op IRC
<commandoline> alleen dat het wat overlap krijgt met andere teams. En die zouden hier dan ook bij betrokken kunnen worden mocht dat idee uitgevoerd worden
<commandoline> (belangrijkste is het vinden van kandidaten (is er vraag naar?) en een cursusleider)
<CasW> Ja, inderdaad
<CasW> Oké, hij staat ering
<CasW> *erin
<commandoline> ok :)
<erkan^> ik heb net addons "enigmail" in thunderbird toegevoegd
<erkan^> ben benieuwd of het lukt me
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-05
<erkan^> hoi
<erkan^> is "meehebben" goede spelling of niet ? :S
<StefandeVries> middag weer
<MrChrisDruif> Bewolkt met af en toe wat regen
<RawChid> droog
<StefandeVries> dan had het middagweer moeten zijn
<StefandeVries> maar anyway bedankt voor het welkom ^^
<MrChrisDruif> Graag gedaan StefandeVries
<erkan^> gelukkig werd ik niet nat, want ik ben vanmiddag buiten geweest (enne ik heb ook geen jas meegenomen)
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<leoquant> goedemiddag allen
<hannie> dag leoquant
<hannie> e.a.
<leoquant> hallo hannie
<leoquant> comment t'allez vous
<hannie> leoquant, heb je al iets van John Saul gelezen?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> welke?
<leoquant> uh ik leesluisterboeken, dus de titel is me ontschoten
<hannie> Suffer the children?
<leoquant> maar het gaat over hoogbegaafde kinderen
<hannie> wat vond je er van?
<leoquant> josh of george is bezig het te snappen
<leoquant> en ami maakt amok in de bak met zoutoplossing
<hannie> ok, je hebt het nog niet uit
<hannie> spannend, hè
<leoquant> het is ronduit eng
<hannie> leoquant, ik wil gelijk vragen of je iets voor mij wil testen
<leoquant> em mevrouw kramer/cremer? is het ergst
<leoquant> hannie, VERTEL
<hannie> Heb jij wel eens Beheer > Systeem testen uitgevoerd?
<leoquant> oops
<leoquant> hannie,  nog nooit
<hannie> ok,vraagje komt
<leoquant> moet ik dat doen?
<hannie> Als je begint wordt er gevraagd of je bestand zus en zo kunt laden
<hannie> bij mij staan ze allemaal op de aangewezen plek, maar als ik kies voor Testen...
<hannie> gebeurt er NIETS
<hannie> Da's nie goed, hè
<hannie> Kan je even kijken of dat bij jou ook zo is?
<leoquant> goh, ik weet daar niet van, ja uiteraard
<leoquant> informatoe over systeem verzamelen nu....
<hannie> dat is ok
<leoquant> duurt dat zolang hannie ?
<hannie> Nou, momenteel bij mij wel. ok, klaar bij mij
<hannie> Nog niet klaar?
<leoquant> nee, het flitst heen en weer, maar ik het niet onderbreken
<hannie> oeps!
<leoquant> omdat de toetsen "greued out" zijn
<leoquant> gryed
<erkan^> hey leoquant en hannie (-:
<leoquant> grrr
<hannie> Jouw systeem is kennelijk heel wat uitgebreider dan dat van mij
<hannie> erkan^, hoi, hoi
<hannie> leoquant, ik hoop niet dat ie vast zit
<leoquant> hannie, het is vastgelopen
<hannie> o, o mijn excuses
<leoquant> ik moet het even fixen
<hannie> bugje indienen ;)
<leoquant> dat was niet fijn
<RawChid> Ja, dat systeem testen kan ff duren.
<RawChid> En als je ze allemaal uitvoert gaat ie ook best wel "enge" dingen doen
<leoquant> RawChid, alles zat vast
<hannie> RawChid, hij liep vast bij leoquant
<RawChid> Ik las het ja
<leoquant> moet
<RawChid> Bij mij deed ie mn 2e monitor af en toe uit
<hannie> RawChid, en bij mij worden de bestanden die getest moeten worden niet geladen
<leoquant> sorry nieuw keyboard
<RawChid> hannie, is dat bij disk test?
<hannie> RawChid, nee, bij het begin als ik kies voor Alles selecteren
<hannie> Er moeten dan bestanden worden geladen uit /usr enz.
<RawChid> Oh, ik heb net ff disk test gedaan
<RawChid> Ging goed
<hannie> Die bestanden zijn bij mij in /usr aanwezig, maar bij Testen gebeurt er niets
<leoquant> dat las ik, een hele reeks
<hannie> leoquant, en heb je daarna op Testen geklikt?
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> en wat kreeg je toen?
<leoquant> testing
<hannie> en dan?
<leoquant> nformatoe over systeem verzamelen
<leoquant> i
<leoquant> dan loopt het vast
<hannie> o, wacht even. Kreeg jij die "Bestanden testen" dan vóór informatie verzamelen?
<hannie> Now we will attempt to open the file '/usr/share/checkbox/data/documents/Derivatives_of_Ubuntu.doc' with it's default viewer. After the viewer opens, check out the file that was opened and then close the application (OpenOffice, Doc Viewer, etc.)
<leoquant> wacht ik heb veel runnen, ik sluit alles
<leoquant> ben zo terug
<hannie> Dit krijg ik ná informatie verzamelen
<hannie> Did the application open the document properly? (e.g was it displayed and did it function properly?)
<hannie> Hier moet ik dus Nee op antwoorden, maar het pad/bestand is wel aanwezig
<hannie> Daarom wilde ik weten wat anderen krijgen
<hannie> leoquant, je hoeft voor mij niet allerlei dingen te doen die problemen veroorzaken hoor
<hannie> Ik kopieer nog even wat je gemist hebt:
<hannie> Now we will attempt to open the file '/usr/share/checkbox/data/documents/Derivatives_of_Ubuntu.doc' with it's default viewer. After the viewer opens, check out the file that was opened and then close the application (OpenOffice, Doc Viewer, etc.)
<hannie> Did the application open the document properly? (e.g was it displayed and did it function properly?)
<hannie> Bij mij moet ik hier dus Nee antwoorden
<leoquant> hannie, wat ik kreeg is een dialoogbox met vragen
<leoquant> echter ik heb nu een zombieproces
<hannie> ok, ik wil je er verder niet mee lastig vallen
<leoquant> mijn cpu zit op 70%
<leoquant> boe!
<hannie> hoe snel is jouw processor?
<leoquant> nu niet meer snel.... backend proces zit op 90% volgens top
<hannie> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<hannie> die van mij
<hannie> RawChid, even over de user switcher applet
<hannie> Is dat niet gewoon het menu-item Gebruiker wisselen?
<leoquant> Re: can i kill this Backend Process
<leoquant> Did you by chance run System > System Testing?
<leoquant> There is a bug in Ubuntu (edit: 10.04) that will cause the CPU to skyrocket to 100% once you close the window after System Testing using the process "backend." This doesn't happen during testing, or any step in particular, and can happen even if you choose "Skip this test" all the way through it. And it only triggers once you close the window.
<leoquant> brr
<RawChid> hannie, nu (nog) wel.
<RawChid> Ik weet niet hoe dat met Unitu zit
<RawChid> Ubinty*
<RawChid> Unity**
<RawChid> GRR
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> RawChid, begrijp ik goed dat we die regel dus in voorbeeld 1 wel en voorbeeld 2 niet moeten vertalen?
<RawChid> Ik zou het niet weten eerlijk gezegd
<hannie> Heb jij Natty nog niet in VB draaien?
<hannie> ik niet trouwens, schijf wat klein
<RawChid> Lees anders de discussie ff na (rond 26-29 maart subjecT: indicator applets)
<RawChid> Ik wel, alleen die wilt nu niet meer opstarten :P
<hannie> ok, ik zal het nalezen
<hannie> Ik wist niet dat het ook user switcher applet betrof
<RawChid> Ik vind het allemaal maar lastig
<hannie> leoquant, geen problemen meer?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> buggy meuk
<leoquant> :P
<hannie> ok. we zijn Checkbox (Systeem testen) aan het vertalen
<RawChid> JOttum
<hannie> maar ik denk dat ze eerst het programma maar eens foutenvrij moeten maken
<leoquant> vandaar....
<leoquant> juist hannie
<hannie> ik zal mijn rapport maar eens insturen met de nodige opmerkingen
<RawChid> En consequent taalgebruik is ook geen overbodige luxe
<leoquant> dit zie je niet vaak in linux zeg
<hannie> Jongens, ik ga weer een beetje Python bestuderen. Bedankt voor het babbeltje
<leoquant> doeg!
<leoquant> Ronnie, revoke uid doet het keurig via de terminal, alleen launchpad laat dat niet zien
<leoquant> niet via seahorse
<leoquant> niet via enigmail
<leoquant> ook niet via de terminal
<leoquant> het zit in launchpad
<leoquant> (kreeg namelijk via de terminalopdrachten na de tweede maal het bericht dat de key reeds revoked was...
<leoquant> de exacte opdracht is revuid etc etc
<JanC> leoquant: na de revoke moet je je key ook weer uploaden naar de server, denk ik?
<leoquant> JanC, tuurlijk
<leoquant> maar de uid verdwijnt niet
<leoquant> RawChid, 21.00??
<RawChid> leoquant: daar ga ik wel vanuit ja
<leoquant> verwarrend, maar het kanaal staat open hier
<RawChid> :)
<leoquant> daarmee bedoel ik ubuntu-meeting uiteraard
<MrChrisDruif> Server meeting is (bijna) klaar zeker? En daarna gaat Kernel team toch bezig? :P
<StefandeVries> Zo, ik ben het niet vergeten =)
<leoquant> UndiFineD, <popey> EMEA is 20:00 UTC that makes 22.00 cet
<UndiFineD> ja
<leoquant> moet dit nog even gemeld in andere IRC kanalen: ubuntu-nl bijv.?
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt me sowieso handig; dit soort informatie kan niet vaak genoeg verspreid worden
<StefandeVries> Des te meer 'cheerers' zijn er zometeen ;-)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, al wees JanC  op een gevaar van te veel noise en teveel support
<StefandeVries> Ik ben immer subtiel
<StefandeVries> Voor de acties van anderen kan ik niet instaan
<StefandeVries> welkom DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hartelijk dank
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> gaan voor subtiel, goed idee
<StefandeVries> Ik vond mezelf altijd al redelijk subtiel, maar ik ben niet goed in zelfreflectie ;)
<RawChid> Ronnie JanC; hierbij de ping dat UndiFineD en ik straks in #ubuntu-meeting beoordeeld worden.
<Cees> straks=10 uur? ;)
<RawChid> Oh, en Cees ook natuurlijk
<RawChid> Ja, als het goed is nu. Maar ga maar uit over 5 mins of later
<erkan^> gaan ze je en UndiFineD beoordelen over examen, RawChid ? :p
<leoquant> geen voorbereiding die eerste
<leoquant> geen copy/paste zinnen paraat pfff
<Ronnie> RawChid, UndiFineD: ben ik nog op tijd?
<leoquant> ja
<UndiFineD> ja
<Ronnie> mooi!
<RawChid> Yesh
<Ronnie> net een tennisles gehad, was benieuwd of het niet 21:00 was
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> -1
<RawChid> Eerste les?
<leoquant> zo
<RawChid> Jammer
<RawChid> Volgens mij issie best goed
<RawChid> Maar heeft ie zn page niet in orde
<leoquant> eigen  schuld
<Ronnie> susses
<Ronnie> succes
<leoquant> popey> oooo??
<leoquant> oei
<RawChid> ?
<Ronnie> nog net op tijd kunnen posten
<RawChid> Haha, thnx :)
<leoquant> joooo1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ronnie> gaat helemaal goed komen
<commandoline> dat ziet er goed uit :)
<leoquant> congrats
<JanC> dat ziet er uit als een "strike"...   ☺
<Cees> congrats RawChid
<commandoline> gefeliciteerd, RawChid :)
<Ronnie> gefeliciflapstaart
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> hehe, thnx
<UndiFineD> gefeliciteerd RawChid
<RawChid> Ja, jij alvast veel succes he
<hajour_> welverdiend RawChid
<leoquant> ik schrok ff van pop eye
<hajour_> heb me speciaal losgerukt uit me wwerk .channel  logs lezen heel veel
<hajour_> :S en lezen daar ben ik zo goed in niet dus
<leoquant> RawChid, weet je de weg verder?
<RawChid> Euh, meer hoef ik niet te weten. Ik ga me eigen bezatten nu
<leoquant> ubuntu.com adres etc. its in the membership wiki
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> Hehe, ja, komt goed
<RawChid> Ik ga ff kijken zo
<hajour_> pop is de kwaadste niet hoor hij bied tenminste excuus aan als hij een fout heeft gemaakt
<leoquant> UndiFineD, hierna?
<hajour_> ff weer in meeting kijken.voor UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> nee eerst nog barry drake
<hajour_> a ok
<leoquant> barry who??
<RawChid> Die ouwe
<leoquant> lol
<UndiFineD> meneer de dominee
<hajour_> mij zal je nooit op die lijst zien.ik kan toch niet programeren of vertalen en dergelijke
<leoquant> hajour_, welke lijst?
<RawChid> Volgens mij moet jij best wel weten dat je daar niet technisch voor heoft te zijn hajour_
<leoquant> approval?
<hajour_> en op dit moment slokt speechcontrol al me tijd op even met dat rot lezen
<hajour_> ubuntu member
<leoquant> nuh, je moet iet neerzetten
<leoquant> s
<hajour_> zou een moord doen voor een lees programma.die light weight is
<leoquant> 12 vaatjes bier
<leoquant> nee, maar je docu moet heel goed zijn enzo
<leoquant> membership heeft niets met programmeren te maken
<hajour_> maar goed die ben ik zelf nou ja me team aan het maken en onder tussen worstel ik erdoor heen
<leoquant> ik moet naar bed UndiFineD redt het wel zonder quantje
<hajour_> :)
<hajour_> goedenacht leoquant
<UndiFineD> toch bedankt leoquant
<leoquant> dank alvast congrats UndiFineD
<Ronnie> gefeleciteerd UndiFineD
<RawChid> Gefelicisteerd UndiFineD !
<JanC> en nog een strike  :P
<commandoline> ja, gaat lekker zo... Gefeliciteerd, UndiFineD!
<Ronnie> jaja, nederlanders zijn goed in bowlen
<UndiFineD> :)
<hajour_> congrats UndiFineD :)
<hajour_> ja zet het tegenwoordig maar in chat ook
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Gefeliciteerd heren. :D
<hajour_> vorige keer kreeg ik boze pm s waarom ik hem niet had gefeliciteerd.maar dat had ik hier al gedaan XD
<hajour_> dat was met ubt membership
<hajour_> hai Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hai, hajour
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb jouw naam al vaak voorbij zien komen, maar nu voor 't eerst live
<hajour_> a ok ?
<hajour_> vaak voorbij zien komen?
 * hajour_ word nu wel nieuwsgierig
<hajour_> btw hoe kom ik van dat rare streepje af achter me naam
<hajour_> o ik sta nog op away zie het nu pas
<hajour_> Thomas_de_Graaff, ^ vergat naam erin te zetten
<erkan^> leo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/30/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html :-D
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> ie is weg zie ik
<hajour_> he MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour_ :)
<MrChrisDruif> hajour_: probeer eens /nick hajour ?
<hajour> yes heb me naam terug
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, met /nick kan je iedere naam nemen die niet gereserveerd is :)
<RawChid> Of als ie niet online is
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Volgens mij kan je niet mijn naam nemen, aangezien ik hem gereserveerd heb met een wachtwoord en er ook een cloak op heb staan
<RawChid> Volgens mij kan ik dat wel
<RawChid> Alleen niet identify-en
<RawChid> En als jij online komt, kun jij je naam weer claimen
<RawChid> Iets met ghost ofzo denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> is als /ghost MrChrisDruif en daarna /nick MrChrisDruif *************** <=some random password ;)
<erkan^> IS GHOST TERUG?
<erkan^> de spook
<erkan^> :p
<RawChid> Nee, dit zit in The Shell!
<RawChid> In the Bourne again Shell :P
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> een benzinestation Shell, RawChid ?
<erkan^> :/
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<erkan^> wat betekent <_<, MrChrisDruif ?
<erkan^> lift ofzo ?
<erkan^> of ogen naar links draaien?
<MrChrisDruif> Iets als "Oké, wtf" zoiets
<hajour> ik heb nog steeds geen cloak dat wil ik ook
<MrChrisDruif> hajour: Kan je aanvragen in #freenode
<MrChrisDruif> Dan krijg je een "generic" cloak
<MrChrisDruif> Je mag alleen een ubuntu/member cloak als je (zoals UndiFineD sinds vanavond) een Ubuntu member bent :)
<UndiFineD> ja tijd om mn ipv6 te gaan verbergen
<hajour> o :(
<hajour> maar generic is dat net zo goed dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Tuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen zo'n ubuntu/member laat aan iedereen zien dat je Ubuntu member bent, dus iets om trots op te zijn :D
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Gefeliciteerd met je Ubuntu membership
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-06
<UndiFineD> leoquant is er weer vroeg bij
<leoquant> congrats UndiFineD ! ツ
<UndiFineD> dank je
<leoquant> je had/hebt veel support gister
<leoquant> ook/vooral ode wiki, super!
<UndiFineD> ja, heb daar ook nog wel aan moeten werken hoor
<UndiFineD> zeg maar tot in de meeting
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik ga nog even slapen
<leoquant> dag/later
<UndiFineD> mattgriffin heb ik meerdere malen moeten aanspreken, nu had ik zijn testimonial niet echt meer nodig, maar het is wel grapzig als er een canonical mederwerker bij staat
<leoquant> johanvd ik heb crypt niet meer
<leoquant> johanvd?
<johanvd> leoquant, ?
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722735
<leoquant> the results
<johanvd> kijk eens aan.
<leoquant> ik hoop op meer scans
<johanvd> misschien is een soort 'common results' overzicht handiger? dus een standaard x/k/ubuntu installatie met wat andere pakketten zoals de codecs, java enz
<johanvd> bijna niemand gebruikt het systeem zonder extra pakketten te installeren of te updaten denk ik :)
<leoquant> das waar
<leoquant> hoe noem je die codecs?
<johanvd> ubuntu-restricted-extras, dus de codecs, mstt fonts, enzovoort?
<johanvd> gstreamer good, bad en ugly zitten er ook tussen dacht ik
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt er nog 1 die ook lekker is, maar die is alleen voor Chromium
<MrChrisDruif> Moet ik het ff checken?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wat checken?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat die ene codec is voor chromium
<leoquant> ok
<JanC> je bedoelt de libffmpeg-fork die ze meeleveren met Chromium?
 * JanC heeft een hekel aan de -tig programma's die libffmpeg forks meesleuren
<MrChrisDruif> Ja die
<MrChrisDruif> Nou, niet een fork, maar gewoon van ffmpeg
<JanC> nu moet elke bug in ffmpeg ook in -tig programma's gefixt worden...
<johanvd> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree heet dat pakket hier, al is er ook een ander die wel vrij is
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: het is een fork
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed
<MrChrisDruif> Zolang het maar werkt toch?
<leoquant> die nu blijft staan in de 10.4 update ? ツ
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: zie m'n opmerking eerder
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, tig versie van hetzelfde...maar voor de rest :P
<johanvd> leoquant, die doet het hier wel, al gebruik ik de chromium-daily PPA
<leoquant> ah
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ik bedoelde de -extra, niet de nonfree
<leoquant> kijk ik ben bezig met een wiki over rkhunter, ik wil zoveel mogelijk data
<leoquant> misschien is het niet boeiend genoeg
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: -nonfree is gewoon de oude naam van -extra
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...ook goed
<JanC> de -nonfree bestaan enkel nog voor de upgrade
<johanvd> klopt, ik heb ook het -extra pakket
 * johanvd zat scheef te kijken in de terminal :)
<JanC> """This is a transitional package so chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree users get chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra on upgrade. It can be safely removed."""
<leoquant> johanvd wat is link naar die ppa?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa?
<johanvd> http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<johanvd> wat jij zegt dus.
<johanvd> de link die ik noem komt in je sources.list
<leoquant> ok
<johanvd> met lucid main erachter
<johanvd> overigens vind ik alle aandacht voor rkhunter en chkrootkit wat teveel
<johanvd> er zijn ook een hoop andere tools die handig zijn voor het in de gaten houden van je systeem, bijv. tiger
<johanvd> en fwanalog voor de logs van je firewall, enz.
<JanC> wie is er zo erg bezig met die rootkit hunters eigenlijk?  ☺
<RawChid> De rootkit hunters? :P
<johanvd> leoquant, onze eigen rootkit hunter
<JanC> het probleem met die tools is natuurlijk dat elke goede rootkit zal zorgen dat een "rootkit hunter" die er onder draait niks zal zien  ;)
<JanC> een rootkit kan immers alles faken...
<RawChid> Ach, je kunt op zn minst de minder goede rootkits opsporen toch...
<JanC> ik gok dat je meer andere malware & false positives gaat vinden dan rootkits
<JanC> ik heb wel eens een rootkit gevonden op een Windows-machine, en de enige manier waarop je die kon vinden was omdat die de netwerk-stack in de kernel niet vervangen had (je kon dus nog steeds het netwerkverkeer zien dat die veroorzaakt)
<JanC> filesystem, procesbeheer, geheugenbeheer, etc. waren allemaal vervangen (of waarschijnlijk eerder gewrapped) door die rootkit...
<leoquant> johanvd hoe sign die ppa?
<leoquant> raar gedoe
<leoquant> 404 errors
<johanvd> in principe hoef je toch alleen maar ppa:chromium-daily/ppa toe te voegen aan je software sources?
<leoquant> Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/chromium--daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404  Not Found is mislukt
<johanvd> als je dat op de grafische manier doet, dan haalt hij zelf de key erbij
<johanvd> die link is raar?
<johanvd> waar komt "user" vandaan? en waarom staan er 2 koppeltekens in die url?
<leoquant> ah
<johanvd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<johanvd> dat zou genoeg moeten zijn, verder niks aanrommelen met handmatige wijzigingen
<leoquant> 4E5E17B5: “Launchpad PPA for chromium-daily” niet veranderd
<leoquant> ??
<johanvd> die key staat ook op de LP pagina
<leoquant> ok staat nu bij de keys
<leoquant> ik ben een warhoofd
<leoquant> Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/chromium--daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404  Not Found is mislukt
<leoquant> blijft
<johanvd> die url klopt dan ook totaal niet.
<johanvd> kijk eens in je sources.list, of in de sources.list.d dir
<johanvd> en verwijder die verkeerde regels :)
<leoquant> http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/chromium-daily/ubuntu
<johanvd> die is niet goed
<johanvd> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<RawChid> uitkuisen, is dat hetzelfde als opschonen?
<RawChid> JanC^
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: yup
<MrChrisDruif> Of uitzoeken
<RawChid> En opkuisen is ook correct Belgisch?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk het, ben zelf geen Vlaam ;_)
<RawChid> Amai
<leoquant> <JanC> ik gok dat je meer andere malware & false positives gaat vinden dan rootkits ja ik ga de false positives bekijken, hopelijk in kaart brengen\
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl forum is niet erg security minded
<leoquant> ubuntuforums wel
<RawChid> Ik wel
<leoquant> ik ben gevraagd dat te doen, en ik heb de opdracht aangenomen
<JanC> wel, op z'n minst vermijd je daarmee dat mensen in paniek hun PC formatteren   ☺
<leoquant> vreselijke draadjes kan ik je laten zien JanC ...triest
<RawChid> Ja, gaan ze niet overbodig hun systeem opkuisen :P
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid, heo moet je een pagina doorschakelen?
<RawChid> wiki ?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<RawChid> #REDIRECT /community/link/naar/pagina
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> bedankt
<RawChid> np
<JanC> voorkomend gedrag aanleren aan de gebruiker is veel belangrijker voor security dan al die tools...
<JanC> maar dat is lastig  :-(
<RawChid> Vertel mij wat
<Ronnie> RawChid: nieuwe versie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Overig/Linux-Thema-Dag#Ronnie
<RawChid> nize
<rman> he mensen,  hoe kan ik als beginnend Java programeur een bijdrage aan Ubuntu leveren?
<JanC> dat hangt er van af wat je wil bijleren  ;)
<JanC> vb. als je wil leren packagen: er zijn heel weinig mensen die graag Java-projecten packagen omdat de meeste Java-programma's anti-cross-platform geschreven zijn...  ;)
<JanC> of je kan proberen te helpen bugs in Java-pakketten te fixen
<JanC> of je kan een bijkomende taal leren (de meestgebruikte talen zijn C/C++, Python en recent ook Vala)
<leoquant> of door in een project te stappen, maar c/c++ en python zijn erg populair, veel vraag na
<JanC> of je kan gewoon beginnen met bugs triëren
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> vraag naar bedoel ik
<JanC> oh ja, Mono/C# wordt ook wel gerbuikt
<JanC> vb. in Banshee
<JanC> en Tomboy
<RawChid> Hey rman, welkom hier.
<RawChid> Ik ben ook Java-programmeur en heb ook wel eens rond gekeken hoe ik kon helpen
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het vooral packagen is. Er is een Java team, #ubuntu-java, maar die zijn niet zo actief.
<JanC> RawChid: die zijn permanent gefrustreert en zoeken dan iets leuks om te doen  ;)
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/
<RawChid> Ontmoedig die jonge nou niet zo JanC :P
<leoquant> rman, is u er nog?
<JanC> op FOSDEM waren er 3 (drie) talks over de problemen met het packagen van Java spullen
<JanC> waaronder één van Thierry Carez van het Ubuntu Java Team trouwens
<JanC> maar goed, het probleem is dus ook dat er maar weinig mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met Java packagen
<RawChid> Tja, en ik gebruik tijdens het ontwikkelen amper dingen uit de repo's
<RawChid> Installeer liever de nieuwste versies met de hand
<JanC> RawChid: dat is dus één v/d problemen
<RawChid> Of soms moet ik juist weer oudere versies hebben (Ik werk soms nog aan Java 1.4 apps)
<RawChid> rman, ik heb nog wel meer suggesties, maar zolang jij stil bent ga ik er verder niet op in :P
<JanC> RawChid: het feit dat veel Java-projecten niet getest worden met andere versies van libraries dan dewelke toevallig op de PC v/d developer staan maakt het moeilijk op Java libraries te packagen en als dependencies te gebruiken, en dat zorgt er dan weer voor dat Java-pakketten een nachtmerrie worden voor het security-team...
<JanC> zie ook m'n opmerkign over ffmpeg forks eerder vandaag  ;)
<RawChid> Ik weet het. Daar hebben wij het eerder over gehad.
<JanC> maar het zou wel handig zijn als rman reageert idd.  ☺
<leoquant> janc over dat revoken van gister even, een uid, dus een revuid van mainkey, wordt dus niet zichtbaar in launchpad. het "verwijderde" emailadres blijft dus staan
<leoquant> alleen het verwijderen van de mainkey doet alles verwijderen, alle uid's
<leoquant> ik heb het gister nagevraagd
<JanC> en gaan ze dat fixen?  ;)
<leoquant> vind jij het een bug?
<JanC> wel, hangt ervan af
<JanC> maar het lijkt me toch wel gewenst dat mensen die die pagina bezoeken zien dat die key revoked is?
<leoquant> JanC, kijk revoken van key's en uid 's die niet gebruikt worden wordt gestimuleerd door gpg/ubuntu howto's.
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> revoken houd het systeem/pgp/gpg clean en schoon
<leoquant> t
<leoquant> nah, ik ga nog eens in gesprek met wat mensen
<JanC> ik kan wel begrijpen dat het niet prio #1 is van het LP-team
<leoquant> lol, nee
<leoquant> een overgang naar gpg2 lijkt me ook gewenst nu, ivm met sec. issue's.
<leoquant> maar dat terzijde
<rman> ja sr ik was ff in de tuin.
<rman> maar bedankt voor de vele suggesties
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> hallo DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> welkom terug
<leoquant> rman, je brengt me op een idee
<rman> maar RawChild ik heb je suggesties gelezen hoor
<rman> en die van andere ook.
<RawChid> In de tuin!? Met dit weer!?
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Oke, geen probleem.
<RawChid> Ik ben nu ff weg, laters
<rman> Tis prima weer hier
<rman> echt waar.
<Ronnie> grote schande, om met dit weer buiten te gaan zitten
<rman> waar zit jij Raw?
<Ronnie> ;)
<erkan^> hi meneer Chris
<MrChrisDruif1> Hai'
<MrChrisDruif> Hai erkan^
<erkan^> (-:
<StefandeVries> RawChid en UndiFineD: allebei van harte gefeliciteerd! :)
<leoquant> 't was fun gister
<leoquant> UndiFineD, had zelfs een canonical iemand als referentie :P
<erkan^> een diploma gehaald? wow nice
<StefandeVries> Ik wilde erbij zijn maar kreeg last-minute computer trubbels
<leoquant> wel jammer, maar misschien volgen er wel leden het memberschap pad
<leoquant> meer
<StefandeVries> Nou..eerst een substantiële bijdrage leveren.. =)
<MrChrisDruif> Canonical iemand?
<RawChid> Canonical is so overrated
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> De hele bureaucratie achter Ubuntu eveneens =p
<leoquant> en mwanzo sucks ook
<RawChid> Hey, nu ga je te ver!
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Nou? :P
<StefandeVries> Daar moeten ze wat aan doen, aan dat Mwanzogebrabbel..
<RawChid> Ja, je hebt gelijk
<RawChid>   /part
<leoquant> o?
<RawChid> ooeps
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> daar is makkelijk wat aan te doen, aan gebrabbel
<StefandeVries> Ja. Fire the ring leader :P
<leoquant> nog 1 opdracht
<leoquant> hmm wil niet
<leoquant> kan mezelf niet +q en
<leoquant> sorry
<StefandeVries> ach ja
<StefandeVries> dan houdenw e je wel ;)
<leoquant> ja...zucht...
<RawChid> Tsk, je kan ook echt niets
<RawChid> Wat kan je wel?
<MrChrisDruif> Gevoiced? Wtf is er aan de hand?
<leoquant> RawChid, wat je wel siert is dat je nog geen ubuntu cloak hebt
<leoquant> dat is deftig, het zo lang uit te stellen
<StefandeVries> De integraalrekening is niet eens echt lastig..
<UndiFineD> dankje StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ging het goed?
<UndiFineD> ja prima
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-07
 * hajour gaat naar uds in mei
<hajour> :))
<leoquant> goede morgen
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> hallo erkan^
<erkan^> hallo leoquant
<erkan^> lol leoquant
<erkan^> alles goed?
<leoquant> dank je erkan^ prima, behalve boos
<StefandeVries> leoquant: oei, wat heb je op je lever?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, mijn rechterarm gaat naar de Filistijnen
<erkan^> op je lever? is dat uitdrukking?
<leoquant> ja erkan^
<StefandeVries> leoquant: kan je hem niet meer, of slechter gebruiken?
<leoquant> via windows loste ik dat op met DNS, een spraakherkenningsprog
<leoquant> dat gaf mijn lijf/arm rust
<erkan^> op je lever hebben
<erkan^> (iets) willen zeggen dat je moeilijk vindt
<StefandeVries> leoquant: en die sofware is er (nog) niet voor Linux, neem ik aan?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, nee. niets dat maar in de buurt komt
<StefandeVries> dat is..vergeef me..klote
<leoquant> maar alle technologie is er natuurlijk wel. de modernste zijn te vinden in de joint str.fighter achtige toepassingen
<erkan^> wat is aan het hand met je rechterarm, leoquant ?
<leoquant> piloten die opdrachten via spraak en eyeball tracking uitvoeren
<leoquant> (want men komt handen en voeten te kort)
<leoquant> erkan^, daar doe ik alles mee===> dus uitkijken voor overbelasting
<leoquant> zo dat was het.....
<leoquant> de zon schijnt, ik ga er op uit
<leoquant> tot later
<erkan^> dan moet je rustig doen. ik heb regelmatig last van de hyperventitalie
<erkan^> heerlijk
<erkan^> schijnse
<erkan^> :P
<leoquant> dat is vervelend erkan^ . take care
<leoquant> later
<erkan^> thx
<Ronnie> hajour: super, naar UDS, erg leuk
<RawChid> Wie gaat er naar UDS, Ronnie of hajour?
<Ronnie> hajour: gaat
<Ronnie> ik misschien
<RawChid> Cool
<UndiFineD> als je misschien gaat dan weet je het zeker sinds gister
<Ronnie> en hannie ook misschien
<Ronnie> hmm, ik heb nog geen mail ontvangen
<UndiFineD> wat betreft sponsoring
<Ronnie> damn in mijn spambox
<Ronnie> This letter is to inform you that you are currently in the backup queue for sponsorship for the Ubuntu Developer Summit in Budapest.
<RawChid> Helaarsch
<RawChid> Komt het toevallig niet de komende jaren een keertje hier in de buurt?
<RawChid> Dan ga ik gewoon zonder sponsering
<RawChid> West .de Belgie of NL zijn nog best te doen
<Ronnie> ik denk het niet. volgende is volgens mij ergens in de US
<RawChid> Hmm
<UndiFineD> klopt, dat hotel beviel ze wel geloof ik
<leoquant> Ronnie, uit welke bron heb je de info?
<JanC> oh, cool voor hajour  ☺
<Ronnie> leoquant: ik dacht het ooit van sense gehoord te hebben, maar mijn geheugen laat het soms afweten.
<JanC> en de volgende na Budapest is weer in Orlando vziw
<RawChid> En die daarna? :P
<JanC> in Europa normaal, maar geen idee waar
<leoquant> nijmegen waarschijnlijk
<JanC> als je het zelf wil organiseren, maak een voorstel  ;)
<RawChid> Haha leoquant, dan kom ik op de fiets
<RawChid> JanC, dat lijkt me iets te ambitieus. Laten we eerst onze Local Jam afwachten, en een keertje meedoen met zo'n Global Jam..
<JanC> RawChid: kan natuurlijk ook door een bedrijf en/of unief mee georganiseerd worden
<RawChid> Mja, ik zit nu nog bij de uni, maar zie deze uni niet zo snel zoiets organiseren
<RawChid> De non-Windows computers in het studielandschap zijn trouwens Fedora
<leoquant> brussel is toch eens gast stad geweest?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Daar zou ik zo hengaan
<leoquant> congrats hajour
<leoquant> trouwens ik heb geen tegenbericht gehad
<leoquant> lol, ignore is ook een manier....
<Ronnie> leoquant: heb je je spam mail nagekeken?
<leoquant> ja
<Ronnie> hmm iedereen die een apply heeft gedaan zou een mail ontvangen moeten hebben
<leoquant> daarom
<Ronnie> misschien kun je jcastro eens benaderen
<leoquant> maar om daar weer een mailtje tegenaan te gooien
<Ronnie> even via IRC
<leoquant> ik keek net ff op de site, daarin werd bevestigd dat ik een request had gedaan
<Ronnie> het zou zonde zijn als je wel mag komen, maar dit niet weet
<leoquant> hahaha
<Ronnie> leoquant: bij mij werd de mail verstuurd naar mijn email adres waarmee ik mijn LP account het aangemaakt, niet die op dit moment 'default' staat
<leoquant> aha
<leoquant> vanavond stuur ik een mailtje naar jorge@ubuntu.com
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik denk dat mijn  eisen te complex waren/zijn
<leoquant> electr rolstoel/hoog/laagbed/buddy op schiphol/etc
<leoquant> verder ben ik uiteraard ongeschikt....:P
<Ronnie> ik weet dat nog zo net niet. ik denk dat canonical hoog inzet voor minder valide mensen
<leoquant> jahoor dat is waar, maar ik doe op dat front weinig, vandaar
<leoquant> (en anderen heel veel)
<leoquant> mail onderweg
<UndiFineD> leoquant, heb jij die meeting met jono gemist ?
<UndiFineD> in #ubuntu-accessibility
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ja?
<UndiFineD> ik zoek even
<leoquant> ok
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Meetings/Archive
<leoquant> rust geen zegen op: server error
<leoquant> UndiFineD, kun je een conclusie formuleren?
<leoquant> (The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.)
<UndiFineD> nee dat heb ik dus ook
<UndiFineD> die wiki server word minder en mider
<leoquant> dat log van februari heb ik
<leoquant> daar was ik bij, geen jono bij die meeting
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Meetings
<leoquant> heeft op de laatste meeting de tickets uitgedeeld?
<leoquant> jono
<UndiFineD> http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-accessibility/2011/ubuntu-accessibility.2011-02-22-20.00.log.txt
<UndiFineD> nee geen tickets, accessibility voor uds
<leoquant> ensure transportation is accessible/etc
<leoquant> dat  was/is mijn punt
<leoquant> bedankt trouwens voor de link
<UndiFineD> ja, zoals je kunt lezen hebben we geprobeerd vanalles te bedenken wat voor iederen mogelijk nodaig zou kunnen zijn
<UndiFineD> en alles blijkt bespreekbaar
<leoquant> ik had een buddy request gedaan
<leoquant> alleen kom ik niet uit bed, etc etc
<UndiFineD> dat zal niet de reden zijn waarop je word afgewezen
<leoquant> nee hoor, maar ik wil wel een bericht
<RawChid> Ronnie, ken jij ene miek g?
<RawChid> http://twitter.com/search?q=ubuntu%20jam%20nijmegen
<Ronnie> RawChid: nee, niet dat ik weet
<RawChid> College zei net tegen me: "Komt Miek ook?"
<RawChid> Maar denk 't dus niet.
<RawChid> OH BTW, ik heb net een paar test PC's geregeld
<RawChid> Kunnen we lekker dingen op installeren
<Ronnie> hmm, kan een vriend zijn van Chaukar, ik zal eens vragen
<Ronnie> die openiduser is ook een vriend/kennis van chaukar volgens mij
<RawChid> Nee, denk het niet.
<Ronnie> gerhard burger ken ik ook niet rouwens
<RawChid> Die gast komt uit Nijmegen. Mn collega kent hem, maar ik denk dat hij gewoon reclame voor ons maakte
<RawChid> Gerhard is vrij nieuw bij het vertaalteam
<Ronnie> oke
<RawChid> burgerga ofzo op IRC
<Ronnie> oh, die heb ik wel eens gezien ja
<leoquant> hi CasW welkom
<CasW> Bedankt leoquant
<leoquant> als je het team wil joinen zeg je het maar, ik heb je er graag bij:)
<CasW> Ja, oké :p Bedankt
<hajour> o en bedankt allemaal ik ben net een klein uurtje wakker :)
<leoquant> Ronnie, nog een UDS "standby-er" erbij....net mail gehad
<Ronnie> oh, spannend, nog even wachten dan
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hallo
<leoquant> hallo DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> HAllo
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb twee switches van 24 poorten kunnen regelen voor UGJ
<MrChrisDruif> ...hai
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> voor in Fryslan
<leoquant> nice DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Systeembeheerder bij ons op school
<DooitzedeJong> hij zou misschien ook nog wel even komen
<leoquant> ik kom dus he.
<RawChid> Leuk!
<RawChid> Ik heb een paar PC's weten te regelen
<RawChid> Alleen nog geen webcam
<RawChid> Maar misschien dat iemand die wel mee kan nemen
<leoquant> ik las het RawChid , gaat goed komen
<CasW> Ik kan hier wel een webcam meenemen, het is alleen geen goede
<RawChid> MAar jij gaat naar Friesland toch?
<leoquant> CasW, gewoon doen/meenemen
<CasW> Ja, ik ga naar Friesland ja
<leoquant> laacque kan ook naar fry
<leoquant> hoogeveen is niet ver
<leoquant> we kunnen de mwanzo mailinglist gebruiken
<leoquant> voor uitnodigingen binnen het team
<leoquant> en misschien via IRC in  #ubuntu-nl  JanC ?
<RawChid> leoquant, ik snap niet precies wat je bedoeld
<RawChid> FYI, Ik had het aangekondigd op de mailinglijst van ubuntu-nl, en wilde morgen een herinnering sturen.
<leoquant> mailinglist ubuntu-nl is gelijk aan de mwanzo? dan heeft het geen zin
<leoquant> verder wanneer je zoiets doet wat veel tijd en effort kost wil je ook gasten
<RawChid> Grrr, nu we het erover hebben, ik stuur de mail nu wel :P
<leoquant> dus alle middelen gebruiken voor reclame?
<leoquant> de planet?
<RawChid> Ik had ook al gelbogd
<RawChid> geblogd
<leoquant> top!
 * leoquant moet ook een blog! :(
<leoquant> een boosblog
<CasW> RawChid, waar staat die blog?
<RawChid> Op den planet
<RawChid> jttp://planet.ubuntu-nl.org
<RawChid> maar dan beginnend met http://
<RawChid> http://planet.ubuntu-nl.org
<leoquant> hoeveel kun je er hebben in nymwegen RawChid ?
<RawChid> Mwa, ligt eraan
<RawChid> Mannet of 15 moet wel lukken
<RawChid> Is op kantoor waar ik werk, en 15 man past in die ene ruimte waar ik wil gaan zitten
<RawChid> MOcht het echt druk worden zouden we ook nog een andere ruimte kunnen gebruiken, maar dat is minder gezellig
<leoquant> volgens mij komt dit helemaal oed, gezien de positieve reacties op 't forum
<leoquant> 15 man zwetend voor de buis/scherm
<leoquant> o ja maak foto's! goed voor de reapproval...
<RawChid> Jep
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, gaat zelfs streamen :P
<leoquant> ja goed he
<leoquant> en instructies geven heb ik begrepen
<RawChid> Instructies geven?
<leoquant> de council zal die hele stream moeten uitzitten!
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ja RawChid hij gaat ook "lessen"...
<leoquant> toch DooitzedeJong ?
<RawChid> Ik snap dr niets van.
<RawChid> Lesgeven?
<leoquant> volgens mij hebben ze bij dokkum een internet kabel vermoord..ofzo
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<RawChid> Was dat oude vrouwtje weer bezig met dr schepje
<DooitzedeJong> Ik neem onze camcorder mee
<DooitzedeJong> en anders een webcam
<leoquant> jaja
<leoquant> maar je gaat toch instructies geven?
<RawChid> http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2011/04/06/old_georgian_lady_accidentally_knocks_out_armenias_internet
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> ja doeg! dat had jezelf bedacht
<leoquant> moet ik de logs erbij slepen?
<leoquant> virtuele deelnemers zou je instrueren via de cam
<leoquant> nevermind
<FOAD> Hoi.
<CasW> Hallo
<leoquant> FOAD, welkom in het irc team
<FOAD> Dank je wel. :)
<Ronnie> ping RawChid
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig hier
<StefandeVries> goedeavond weer
<MrChrisDruif> Ola
<erkan^> ik had een dutje :p
<StefandeVries> das ook lekker:P
<erkan^> ik moet nacht ook slapen
<StefandeVries> Zo, er zitten een hele boel updates in de repository's...eens zien of Unity dan wel weer wil werken..
<RawChid> pong Ronnie
<Ronnie> RawChid: weet jij veel over postgresql?
<RawChid> Nouhja, veel
<RawChid> Heb er wel mee gewerkt
<Ronnie> ik ben nu voor een project bezig met django+mysql, maar we willen over naar postgrsql
<Ronnie> nu heb ik al ondertussen voor elkaar om een database aan te maken
<RawChid> pgadmin is je vriend
<Ronnie> ja, die heb ik
<Ronnie> maar postgres is daar de owner van...
<RawChid> Van die DB?
<Ronnie> van die nieuw gemaakte db ja
<Ronnie> als ik een nieuwe gebruiker toevoeg en deze als owner voor de database, en in django de gebruikersnaam verander, kan ik niet meer inloggen
<Ronnie> met django
<Ronnie> ik kan wel met de niewue gebruiker in pgadmin inloggen
<Ronnie> enig idee?
<RawChid> postgres is een soort admin gebruiker. Ik log in pgadmin altijd in als postgres
<RawChid> Ik kijk ff in mijn commando's bestandje
<Ronnie> ja, voor de dev omgeving maakt het mij ook niets uit, op de echte server liever niet natuurlijk
<RawChid> CREATE DATABASE dotcms OWNER dotcms;
<RawChid> Zo maak ik een nieuwe DB aan
<RawChid> Precies, live wil je gewoon als die user inloggen waarmee je geen DB's kunt droppen enzo :P
<Ronnie> ik heb op dit moment alleen nog maar pgadmin3 gebruikt en wat commando's uit loco_directory install file
<Ronnie> maar ik kan dus niet met een andere gebruiker dan postgres inloggen
<Ronnie> heb jij trouwens ook ervaring met bytea fields in postgresql?
<RawChid> Eh, ff recap, wat wil je nu precies?
<RawChid> Ik gebruik ook best vaak psql in mn terminal btw
<RawChid> byte field heb ik geen specifieke ervaring mee
<RawChid> binaire gegevens in DB's heb ik sowieso weinig ervaring mee op de 1 of andere manier
<Ronnie> ok, ik had de vraag over bytea ook al in django geteld, maar tot nu toe geen antwoord
<Ronnie> maar de gebruiker...
<Ronnie> enig idee wat ik fout doe als ik via pgadmin3 een gebruiker aanmaak, deze alle rechten geef en een database aanmaak, waarvan de nieuwe gebruiker de owner is
<RawChid> Dat zou moeten werken
<RawChid> Oh wacht
<RawChid> lukt het wel via psql?
<RawChid> psql -Uronnie -hlocalhost  DBNAME
<RawChid> Zonder die -hlocalhost expliciet aan te geven werkt het volgens mij niet
<Ronnie> ik zal eens proberen
<Ronnie> ja, dat werkt wel
<Ronnie> hmm, nu lukt het ook ineens in django
<Ronnie> erg vreemd
<Ronnie> probleem opgelost denk ik
<RawChid> http://pastebin.com/yzhh9sG8
<Ronnie> zal wel ergens een typefoutje gemaakt hebben, maar dan wel 3x
<RawChid> Die script gebruik ik welles
<Ronnie> handig!
<RawChid> http://pastebin.com/qqWn2yMR
<RawChid> Hier mijn notities
<RawChid> Waarom ga je over naar Postgres?
<Ronnie> een aantal reden zijn hier genoemd: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/databases/#mysql-collation
<RawChid> Kun je het samenvatten?
<RawChid> MySQL voldeed neit aan je eisen ofzo?
<Ronnie> transactions worden niet goed ondersteund
<RawChid> AH
<Ronnie> nee, vooral de transactions (handelingen ongedaan maken)
<RawChid> Zit dat ook niet in de ORM van Django? :P
<Ronnie> ja, maar dan moet de db dat wel ondersteunen
<RawChid> Ik denk dat bij grotere systemen Postgres sowieso beter is
<Ronnie> ook bij migraties is dat veel beter, mocht wer iets mis gaan
<Ronnie> ja, dat denk ik ook (van horen lezen)
<RawChid> Ik ken een guru op php/mysql gebied. En hij begon vorig eindelijk een beeetje mijn kant te kiezen :P
<RawChid> Hij de lichtgewichte php, en ik de logge java :P
<JanC> transacties in MySQL zijn nogal backend-afhankelijk vooral, dacht ik
<JanC> en versie-afhankelijk
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met backend?
<RawChid> De storage engine?
<Ronnie> JanC: klopt, InnoDB zou het wel kunnen
<JanC> RawChid: ja
<Ronnie> maar niet met de versie die in ubuntu zit
<RawChid> Heb je geen InnoDB Ronnie?
<Ronnie> die is alweer te oud had ik begrepen
<JanC> InnoDB, MariaDB en nog enkele andere storage engines zouden het moeten kunnen ja
<Ronnie> ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed wat we nu gebruiken
<JanC> er is nog een andere waarvan de naam me nu ontsnapt
<RawChid> Wel eens van foreign keys gehoord? :P
<RawChid> Of regelt Django dat allemaal
<Ronnie> nooit echt op gelet, maar volgens mij was het MyISAM
<Ronnie> en django regelde toch de FK's
<RawChid> Ah, dan kun je ook geen foreign keys aanleggen
<RawChid> Tja, kan ook
 * Ronnie moet nog een hoop leren over databases
<RawChid> Mja, bij dingen als Django is het maar de vraag
<RawChid> Die neemt juist weer veel Db werk van je over
<JanC> MyISAM heeft z'n nut vanwege simpelheid en zo, maar als je niet op een embeded device zit en geen performantie-problemen hebt, gebruik je best iets anders  ;)
<RawChid> MyISAM kan toch ook beter indexeren ofzo?
<RawChid> dr was iets mee
<RawChid> Betere perfomance met zoeken ofzo
<JanC> zal ook wel afhangen van wat/hoe je precies zoekt
<JanC> wist je overigens dat MS SQL Server & PostgreSQL in een heel ver verleden gemeenschappelijke voorouders hebben?  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, Postgres is eigenlijk de verbeterde opvolger van Ingres, en MS SQL Server is gebaseerd op Sybase, wat op zich weer op Ingres gebaseerd is
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Dat wist ik niet
<RawChid> Mooie evolutie
<JanC> Sybase begon ooit als een commerciële versie van Ingres dus
<JanC> net als sommige andere bekende databases
<JanC> Informix ook, dacht ik
<RawChid> Sybase, die maakt(e) default ook een shell user aan
<RawChid> Daardoor was ooit de server van een klant gehackt :P
<JanC> je bedoelt een user met /bin/sh of zo als shell?
<RawChid> Ik weet het precieze verhaal niet. Maardat dacht ik wel
<JanC> er zijn wel meer servers die dat doen...
<JanC> postgres ook
<RawChid> Niet handig als je via SSH kunt inloggen met een dergelijke user
<JanC> mja, ssh+ww staat hier altijd uit
<JanC> en sowieso sta ik alleen ssh toe voor bepaalde gebruikers ook
<RawChid> En voor servers is dat al helemaal geen overbodige luxe
<RawChid> Hm, even iets anders. Is er een handige manier om je public key op meerdere server te vervangen?
<RawChid> Ik ken ssh-copy-id
<RawChid> Is daar niet iets voor, voor beheerders ofzo
<JanC> dingen als puppet en zo?
<RawChid> Ik weet van neits
<RawChid> Ik ben al ant lezen
<JanC> als je servers bedoelt die niks met elkaar te maken hebben dan zal je het ofwel manueel, ofwel met een scriptje meoten doen, gok ik...
<RawChid> Mja, ik vroeg me een beetje af of daar wat voor was
<JanC> als je bij een bedrijf dat overal wil vervangen/toevoegen/verwijderen dan kan je elke bestaand systeem om dingen te updaten gebruiken
<JanC> of een ander authenticatiesysteem gebruiken natuurlijk
<RawChid> Die eerste zin snap ik niet
<RawChid> /etc/passwd overschrijven ofzo?
<JanC> http://www.percona.com/software/ --> XtraDB is een soort verbeterde InnoDB (zeggen ze toch zelf ;) )
<JanC> RawChid: nee, de public keys vervangen/updaten en zo
<JanC> maar je kan natuurlijk ook dingen als kerberos gebruiken
<RawChid> Ja oke, dat ken ik
<JanC> RawChid: je kan in feite alles gebruiken waar je PAM-modules voor hebt
<JanC> nu ja, niet alles, maar toch veel
<RawChid> Mja, daar heb ik niet zoveel verstand van, vroeg me meer af of er tooltjes voor admins ofzo waren die net iets makkelijker zijn dan ssh-copy-id
<RawChid> En dan ook revoken ed
<RawChid> Magoed, neit zo belangrijk
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-08
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> python les ready voor morgen?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, we hebben wel gebrainstormd, marten is bezig met de definitieve opmaak, voor zover ik weet
<CasW> Hij had diezelfde zaterdag al een werkend prototype klaar
<leoquant> is de les morgen een "afsluiting" van de reeks lessen?
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Uhm..
<leoquant> ok CasW
<StefandeVries> nee, dat niet.
<StefandeVries> We hebben nog 1 of 2 lessen nodig, na die van morgen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ok, dan heb ik dat verkeerd begrepen
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ben nog bezig iemand te zoeken voor het bundelen van de lessen tot een soort naslagwerk
<StefandeVries> we hebben lang genoeg daarvoor
<StefandeVries> En anders doen we het zelf
<leoquant> .pdf leek mij toch niet zo geschikt als format
<leoquant> wat vind jij?
<RawChid> 1 goede middag
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik ga voor .odt
<StefandeVries> en een pdf-export
<leoquant> hoi RawChid
<StefandeVries> Hallo, RawChid
<RawChid> Ik zeg wiki, maarja, dat ben ik
<leoquant> StefandeVries, juistum
<leoquant> RawChid, van jou wist ik je voorkeur en begreep die voorkeur ook
<StefandeVries> RawChid: wiki is prima, maar niet als on-the-go-carry-offline take-wtih-you naslagwerk:P
<RawChid> Eens StefandeVries
<RawChid> Het punt is dat onderhoud/samenwerken lastiger is met zo'n document
<RawChid> Ik zit nu even te denken hoe je dat makkelijk kunt doen
<RawChid> Google Docs kun je ook naar PDF exporteren...
<JanC> ReStructured Text + bzr  ☺
<RawChid> JanC, ik dacht ook aan bzr/launchpad, alleen kwam ik niet verder dan LaTeX, en dat wil ik niemand aandoen
<RawChid> ReStructured Text kende ik nog niet
<leoquant> ik ook niet
<JanC> ReStructured Text is veel simpeler, meer zoals een wikimarkup
<JanC> de Python-documentatie is in ReST
<RawChid> "reStructuredText" is ONE word, not two!
<StefandeVries> Uhm, ik begrijp jullie insteek, maar waarom zo lastig doen? het is een simpel naslagdocument..
<JanC> ook goed  :P
<RawChid> Staat op hun website, foei JanC
<RawChid> In hoeverre gaat/blijft het leven StefandeVries. WOrdt het een statisch document dat langzaam verouderd?
<JanC> anyway, het heeft exporters naar HTML, PDF, etc.
<StefandeVries> We kunnen het up-to-date houden
<RawChid> Wil je dat anderen "makkelijk" kunnen verbeteren of nieuwe dingen toevoegen.
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> het is een samenvatting van de lessen
<StefandeVries> Tuurlijk kunnen we alle codevoorbeelden up-to-date houden, en alle tekst
<RawChid> Tja, gewoon een PDF uitdelen is dan ook niets mis mee nee
<leoquant> kijk als ik mensen vraag wil ik ze kunnen vertellen via welk format het moet, het is enkel een naslagwerk RawChid , geen work in progres iets
<StefandeVries> Maar ik zie in dit geval geen heil in een collaboration tool voor een samenvatting van voorafgegane lessen die niet meer veranderen
<leoquant> work in progres kom ik bij gobby uit
<RawChid> Nee, geen gobby
<RawChid> IMHO
<RawChid> StefandeVries, een, dat is duidelijk.
<JanC> als er niks samen te werken valt kan de enige persoon die er aan werkt doen wat hij/zij wil IMO  ;)
<RawChid> eens*
<leoquant> precies JanC
<JanC> zolang er een niet-obscuur source format is
<JanC> in geval later kleine aanpassingen gewenst zijn
<StefandeVries> En als het ding bijgewerkt moet worden na verloop van tijd is dat ook niet moeilijk, en zeker mogelijk.
<JanC> StefandeVries: als er ook een ander formaat dan PDF beschikbaar is, zeker
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard, janC
<StefandeVries> Ik stelde net al .odt voor..
<JanC> aha
<StefandeVries> zie 2:41:51
<leoquant> core/ basis .odt mogelijkheid tot export. .pdf
<JanC> je kan overigens ook een PDF-met-embeded-ODT maken in recente OOo/LibO
<StefandeVries> Again, met welk voordeel?
<JanC> (of was dat met een plugin?)
<RawChid> Gadver
<RawChid> Is dat nog steeds Portable JanC?
<leoquant> JanC, mensen die de job gaan doen willen zin min mogelijk "gedoe".
<RawChid> Of is jet dan een DF bestand :P
<leoquant> tenminste dat hoor ik veel
<RawChid> leoquant, groot gelijk. Laat ze maar doen wat ze willen, als er maar een mooi PDFje uitrolt toch?
<StefandeVries> "gedoe"? ik noem het 'moeite die we ons kunnen besparen' door gewoon een .odt en een .pdf te verspreiden
<leoquant> en willen feitelijk enkel het formst weten
<leoquant> oop format
<RawChid> ODF
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries zo bedoel ik het niet
<StefandeVries> oké, leoquant
<JanC> RawChid: PDF readers zien dat als een gewoon PDF-bestand, OOo/LibO kan het openen als een .odt
<leoquant> .odt is voor alle leden zeer bekend
<RawChid> ic
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik vind dus je voorstel geen gedoe, wel plugin toestanden/aparte formats/etc
<RawChid> Ik vind dat het in txt moet, en dat iedereen het met vi of joe moet opmaken
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, leoquant.
<StefandeVries> RawChid: *zucht* :P
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> weet je ik hoor het wel tzt....(toch?)
<StefandeVries> Heb je al bijna iemand gevonden, leoquantaJa
<StefandeVries> Shit
<StefandeVries> Ja, we zoeken tegen die tijd wel iemand
<leoquant> nu er zijn wat laacque-achtige types in ons team
<StefandeVries> en dat betekent?
<leoquant> taal sterke types...:P
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> Vooral in twee talen
<leoquant> met uithoudingsvermogen iets af te maken
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Point taken:P
<leoquant> nee nee, laacque doet dit soort dingen graag
<leoquant> als ze tijd heeft
<StefandeVries> Is ze een programmeur?
<leoquant> totaal niet
<leoquant> dus ze zal mee dood pingen
<leoquant> mee=me
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoel maar te zeggen dat je - om er een duidelijk verhaal van te kunnen maken - wel moet weten wat er bedoeld en gezegd wordt.
<RawChid> Jup
<leoquant> idd
<leoquant> dat is wel een punt
<RawChid> Ik denk wel aan iemand met Python ervaring, of iemand de op zn minst wat lessen heeft gevolgd
<leoquant> hannie doet al zoveel
<StefandeVries> Zonder laacque af te vallen - ze zal vast otzettend taalvaardig zijn - denk ik dat het beter is, wanneer een programmeur de samenvatting schrijft.
<CasW> Kies mij! :D
<leoquant> die durf ik niet te vragen
<RawChid> leoquant, ik heb die naam expres niet genoemd
<leoquant> CasW, graag!
<RawChid> CasW vroeg laatst al iets over Python :P
<leoquant> ツ
<CasW> Oké, ik heb het half gevolgd, ik moet dus een PDF-achtig ding maken voor de lessen?
<CasW> *van
<StefandeVries> Ja, CasW. Met een samenvatting per les, denk ik
<CasW> Moet ik alle logs erin verwerken, of gewoon wat Marten heeft uigelegd?
<StefandeVries> Dat staat je vrij
<leoquant> er is 1 voorbeeld van zo'n les van emiel CasW
<StefandeVries> Als de inhoud van de lessen maar duidelijk genoeg is
<CasW> Oké
<leoquant> +1 inhoud
<JanC> FWIW: wat ik bedoelde is dus de optie "Hybride document maken" als je Bestand -> Exporteren naar PDF... kiest in LibreOffice
<CasW> Waar staat dat voorbeeld?
<leoquant> CasW, MONENT
<leoquant> oops
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=les1.pdf
<RawChid> Taalvaardig is niet zo boeiend. Ik denk dat StefandeVries wel goed kan redigeren :P
 * RawChid hides
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> Ik dicht mezelf ook een redelijk grote taalvaardigheid toe:P
<RawChid> Ik heb vertalingen van je gezien
<StefandeVries> En die waren? Bagger, meh, oké of excellent? :P
<leoquant> daar twijfelt niemand aan StefandeVries
<RawChid> Die waren goed
<leoquant> voila
<leoquant> casw gevonden?
<RawChid> Oh, gister kwam ik me toch erge vertalingen tegen Upper left => rechts bovenaan
<RawChid> Typfoutje oke, maar dit...
<CasW> Oké, ik zal hem even kijken
<leoquant> StefandeVries, is een allrounder like RawChid
<CasW> *taalvaardigheid moet ik ook maar tonen; BEkijken
<CasW> ;)
<StefandeVries> leoquant: niet overdrijven ;)
<leoquant> zoiets dus CasW
<leoquant> nee hoor...:)
<CasW> Oké, moet lukken
<RawChid> Het meest leerzamen vind ik toch wanneer je gewezen wordt op je eigen fouten, en hoe je het dan had moeten doen.
<leoquant> nou, dan mogen we niet mopperen
<RawChid> leerzame*
<CasW> Wanneer moest ik hem ongeveer afhebben? Ik ben nl. vandaag en morgen druk (ik moet voor die les zaterdag nog even netwerkspellen toevoegen aan m'n hangman :p), maar volgende week moet het wel lukken
<StefandeVries> Alvast bedankt, CasW, scheelt ons een boel werk. :)
<leoquant> CasW, voor half mei? lukt dat?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: klopt, alleen moet de correctie niet komen van een arrogant iemand. Dan word ik nijdig :P
<CasW> Voor half mei moet makkelijk lukken
<leoquant> StefandeVries, half mei in orde?
<StefandeVries> Zeker :)
<leoquant> \o/
<CasW> Oké, ik moet nu gaan, doei
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei, CasW
<StefandeVries> Bij dat we dat geregeld hebben :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar de kapper; tot later, iedereen!
<RawChid> Later
<leoquant> johanvd ping
<johanvd> leoquant, plong
<leoquant> is dit wat (als je tijd kijk er ff naar) inhoudelijk gezien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rkhunter#preview
<leoquant> tijd hebt err
<leoquant> anders hoor ik het later wel, het is een start/frutsel
<johanvd> rkhunter --propupd zou ik wel doen op een systeem waarvan je vrij zeker bent dat die schoon is.
<johanvd> een verse installatie ofzo
<leoquant> zowiezo dus
<leoquant> ok
<johanvd> zo niet, dan zou je de gewijzigde systeembestanden als OK aanmerken :)
<johanvd> en ik heb ook nog een wijziging gemaakt in de configuratie van apt:
<johanvd> DPkg::Post-Invoke { "if [ -x /usr/bin/rkhunter ]; then /usr/bin/rkhunter --propupd; fi"; };
<johanvd> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/90rkhunter
<johanvd> dat zorgt ervoor dat die propupd na iedere installatie/upgrade gedraaid wordt
<leoquant> zo...dank!
<johanvd> dat is trouwens 1 regel, niet 2 zoals xchat het hier weergeeft
<leoquant> dat is een pracht aanvulling voor de wiki
<leoquant> hmm ik moet beginnen met de opmerking dat warning feitelijk niets betekent
<leoquant> of relatief is
<johanvd> een warning is precies wat het zegt, een waarschuwing. het hoeft niet te betekenen dat er ook echt iets gevonden is.
<johanvd> je zal dus even uit moeten zoeken wat het is, en evt. een uitzondering moeten maken in de config
<leoquant> dat is de opzet/kern van het documentje
<leoquant> johanvd als ik te uitgebreid opzet leest niemand het meer, en dan kan ik direct naar de readme/faq verwijzen
<leoquant> ik wil een soort samenvatting
<leoquant> in rdelijk goed Engels
<leoquant> tips and trics feitelijk
<leoquant> bedankt voor het lezen!
<johanvd> np
<leoquant> DPkg::Post-Invoke { "if [ -x /usr/bin/rkhunter ]; then /usr/bin/rkhunter --propupd; fi"; };  is 1 regel johanvd?
<johanvd> klopt
<leoquant> ok
<johanvd> het is de enige regel in dat bestand, en dat bestand heb ik zelf aangemaakt, daarvoor bestond het niet
<leoquant> janc ping
<JanC> ?
<leoquant> JanC, bedoel ik
<JanC> m'n highlighter is case insensitive  ;)
<leoquant> o, remotely aanwezig bij UDS is toch gewooin via streaming ed?
<leoquant> of kun je zelfs meepraten/doen?
<JanC> IRC, gobby
<JanC> misschien ook mumble?
<JanC> je kan altijd iets afspreken ook natuurlijk
<leoquant> participate is toch letterlijk "deelname"?
<JanC> en je kan natuurlijk helpen blueprints voorbereiden ook
<leoquant> ja ik zal  tzt eens navraag doen hoe dit precies werkt
<leoquant> ja
<JanC> leoquant: normaal is er altijd iemand op IRC
<leoquant> ik heb me net opgegeven
<JanC> die in het oog houdt of iemand remote opmerkingen heeft
<JanC> zeker als je bij het begin van een sessie laat weten dat je er bent
<leoquant> ah
<JanC> als je meeluistert dus
<JanC> er is een IRC-kanaal per locaal normaal
<leoquant> precies, ik heb me hier: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o aangemeld
<leoquant> ik herinner me ook een fijne wiki met data/plaatsen/onderwerpen
<JanC> er is/komt een site daarmee
<leoquant> oki
<JanC> let wel dat dat soms op 't laatste moment kan veranderen  ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<erkan^> wb StefandeVries (-:
<StefandeVries> dank :)
<StefandeVries> hallo weer, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<leoquant> net iets toegevoegd
<leoquant> aan de ubuntu sec wiki
<StefandeVries> ubuntu Sec Wiki?
<leoquant> die is waarschijnlijk gemodereerd dus ik verwacht mail
<leoquant> security
<StefandeVries> Ah
<StefandeVries> Wat heb je toegevoegd?
<leoquant> toch iets waar ik onzeer over ben
<leoquant> k
<leoquant> rkhunter howto
<leoquant> en dam ben ik er helemaal mee klaar  ook
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> punt
<leoquant> wat een rotonderwerp
<StefandeVries> haha
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> securitye wiki?
<RawChid> does url
<leoquant> ik durf niet te linken......
<leoquant> maargoe vanacht verkiezingsnacht he
<StefandeVries> jup
<leoquant> de stembussen/lokalen zijn nog open
<StefandeVries> ben benieuwd
<StefandeVries> ik heb geen stemrecht
<StefandeVries> volgens mij
<leoquant> we zien wel
<leoquant> hele job wordt dat
<RawChid> Hoezo durf je niet te linken?
<RawChid> Wat is dat nou weer?
<leoquant> ik ben extreem faalangstig
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat wij een open relatie hadden leoquant
<leoquant> kritiekschuw ook :P
<StefandeVries> oh, mag ik er dan ook bij?
<RawChid> Ik zal mij eigen onthouden van kritiek
<leoquant> nee, een linkje komt na approval van mijn inbreng RawChid
<leoquant> tis de intern. off. wiki
<leoquant> ubuntuforums heeft het niet geplaatst
<RawChid> offline wiki?
<RawChid> Oke, is goed.
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> [/melig]
<leoquant> arm zeer
<leoquant> afkortingen
<RawChid> Ack
<leoquant> vandaar
<RawChid> Is speechcontrol daar neit goed voor?
<leoquant> hajour!
<leoquant> UndiFineD !
<leoquant> :)
<RawChid> Ja, doe eens speech control regelen, ik wil ook niet meer typen
<leoquant> ja...:/
<leoquant> volgende week
<leoquant> weederom pijnpoli
<leoquant> brr
<leoquant> goede  avond nog
<leoquant> tot morgen
<StefandeVries> tot morgen, leoquant
<hajour> hai
<hajour> UndiFineD,  slaapt
<hajour> die was 3 uur afgelopen nacht al wakker
<hajour> le
<hajour> o all weg
<hajour> RawChid,  ik ben bezig met logs lezen van speechcontrol om een goede tabel te kunnen maken
<hajour> maar lezen is niet mijn sterkste kant
<hajour> en het kost enorm veel tijd
<RawChid> Aha
<hajour> in de logs staan alle devs hun skills interesses
<RawChid> Misschien iemand laten doen die beter kan lezen?
<hajour> maar ook van de studenten
<hajour> UndiFineD,  kan zich heel moeilijk concentreren op lezen van logs die staat op de lijst om getest te worden voor add
<hajour> en me hoofd dev ze pc is finaal kapot en komt nog 100 dollar tekort voor een nieuwe te kopen
<hajour> daar zijn we in verschillende teams geld voor aan het inzamelen
<hajour> hoofd dev van me team doet normaal ook enorm veel voor launchpad bugs
<hajour> dus die word in verschillende gebieden enorm gemist nu
<hajour> hij is ook hoofd dev van wintermute
<hajour> zijn proberen die dingen op te lossen op het moment
<hajour> RawChid, ^
<hajour> en als iets moeilijk is loop ik er niet voor weg
<RawChid> aha
<hajour> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai hajour :)
<hajour> kleine pauze
<hajour> lijkt geen einde aan te komen die logs :S
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad :P
<hajour> maar iedergeval minder erg als vergaderingen met nederlandse hulp instancies XD
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe ging dat vandaag?
<hajour> mmm nog niet echte voortgang wat betrefd prive gedoe
<hajour> maar wel medewerking voor mijn petitie
<hajour> daar is een begin nu mee gemaakt
<MrChrisDruif> Das nice, welke petitie?
<hajour> voor een meer toegankelijk internet en programma s van de overheids instellingen om mee te b eginnen
<hajour> handtekeningen inzamelen om aan te bieden in brussel
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah :)
<hajour> yep en een helder moment wat een heleboel op ze plek liet vallen
<MrChrisDruif> Ow?
<hajour> ja mijn dochter van 10 klaagde over pijn links in de borst streek.maar mijn oudste kon beter vertellen waar precies.ook links.tussen vierde en vijfde rib
<hajour> waar de alvleesklier zt dus
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
<hajour> zoek symptomen van dat maar eens op de hele ketting reactie op wiki
<hajour> als je wilt natuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Meh, is een probleem voor jullie :) Niet dat ik niet met jullie meeleef natuurlijk
<hajour> begrijp ik :)
<StefandeVries> hallo r0n_
<hajour> hi r0n_
<r0n_> Hoi hoi, alles goed daar ?
<hajour> ja aantal probleempjes in mijn team maar word al gewerkt aan de oplossing
<hajour> ik moet ook zo weer logs gaan lezen :S
<r0n_> Helaas heb ik de afgelopen tijd geen tijd gehad, mijn vrouw heeft een 2e kunstheup gekregen, daarbij is niet alles in één keer goed gegaan.
<r0n_> Zodra we weer mobiel zijn, zal ik weer meer tijd hebben ...........
<hajour> ja snap ik wel hoor
 * hajour is ook niet echt heel erg mobiel.in deze zin ik kan niet heel lang lopen nog.ben conditie aan het opbouwen
<r0n_> Verder ga ik mogelijk proberen om volgende maand van baan te veranderen, ik wil (op mijn leeftijd) nog de ICT in (lol)
<hajour> goed hoor
<hajour> nooit te oud voor nieuwe dingen
<hajour> hoe oud ben je dan als ik vragen mag?
<hajour> r0n_,  ⁶
<hajour> ^
<r0n_> Nu zit ik in mobilofoons/portofoons, maar bij ons worden ook (industriële) PC's gebouwd, daar zit ik nu tijdelijk, maar dat wil ik wel voor altijd :-)
<RawChid> Hey r0n_
<hajour> dan vooral doen
<r0n_> Deze opa is 58 jaar oud, ik ben van vlak voor de waternoodramp ......
<RawChid> Ga je PC's met Ubuntu bouwen? :PP
<hajour> o heb je nog even te gaan hoor
<r0n_> Nee, met embedded MS producten, maar soms met Debian ........
<hajour> doen wat je leuk vind
<RawChid> r0n_, no offense, maar ik had vroeger mijn opa op msn
<RawChid> :)
<r0n_> Die porto/mobie gevallen worden steeds zeldzamer, iedereen heeft toch een GSM?
<hajour> gsm is mobieltje toch?
<r0n_> Mijn eeste computer (als dat zo mag heten) was in 1971 (1k geheugen, die trok 5a BIJ 5v !!)
 * hajour is ook pas sinds 30 nov 2010 ICT wereld ingekomen via IRC ubuntu
<r0n_> Ja, dooe die mobieltjes zijn er dus minder mobilofoons en portofoons, mijn werk is nog maar 10% van wat het 10 jaar geleden was, de afdeling waar ik werk lijkt op een sterfhuis-constructie.
<r0n_> Op dit moment zit ik met een verse Natty installatie, ik ben nog aan het configureren.........
<hajour> tot april 2010 wist ik niet dat ik dislecty /dispraxie en ad(h)d had .sinds july 2010 aan de meds.30 nov 2010 bij ubuntu accessibility begonnen te helpen
<r0n_> Wel de 64bit Natty .......
<r0n_> Bij een paar van mijn kleinkinderen komt dislectie, ADHD en autisme voor, ik wet waar je het over hebt.
<hajour> en 11 dec 2010 speechcontrol begonnnen
<r0n_> Ach, een mens moet bezig zijn, toch ?
<hajour> ok dat scheelt tijd met uitleggen
<hajour> voor die tijd dacht ik heel lang dat ik niks kon
<hajour> ja maar zelf vertrouwen was behoorlijk kapot
<hajour> weer aan het opbouwen in stappen
<r0n_> Dat geloof ik, mijn oudste kleinzoon heeft het ongelofelijke gedaan, zijn vader (een junk en dealer) uit de ouderlijke macht gezet, en dat op zijn 17e !!
<hajour> maar heb vaak wel veel uitleg nodig hier.ik weet best veel nog niet
<r0n_> Deze kleinzoon heeft Asperger en geeft heel veel om mijn jongste dochter (zijn moeder).
<hajour> knap van je kleinzoon
<MrChrisDruif> Goed bezig r0n_
<MrChrisDruif> ...of beter gezegd van je kleinzoon
<hajour> btw de woorden door elkaar gooien in een zin komt door dispraxie
<r0n_> Daar zijn wij ook heel blij mee, mijn dochter hoeft gelijk nooit meer een vent, ze heeft nu een vriending (lol)
<hajour> spellings control doet een hoop maar verbeterd geen gramatica
<r0n_> Ach, zolang je tekst te begrijpen is, gaat het goed, en daar gaat het om !
<hajour> ik zge altijd doen wat je gelukkig maakt
<hajour> maar is wel lastig die woorden door elkaar
<r0n_> Ubuntu maakt mij gelukkig, mijn PC doet wat ik wil, op de manier die ik wil !
<hajour> zoals bijvoorbeeld letters door elkaar gooien in een woord bijv zie boven zge=zeg
<r0n_> Alleen blijf ik bij de klassieke desktop, die nieuwe loopt hier niet goed en ik vind hem onlogisch.
<hajour> :)
<r0n_> Dat heb ik ook hoor, mijn vingers zijn soms sneller dan mijn ogen :-)
<hajour> ik heb het zonder medicijnen ook met praten
<hajour> en nog veel meer dingen
<r0n_> misschien denk je te snel ?
<hajour> mm lol misschien
<hajour> zonder meds aan zo'n 10 dingen tegelijk
<r0n_> Wanneer ik in gedachten ben, dan zeg ik soms dingen, voordat ik er overheb gedacht, daardoor is het wel altijd een eerlijke waarheid !!!!!
<hajour> hehe zonder meds flap ik alltijd heel direct eruit wat ik denk en dat komt dan vaak wel heel erg hard aan
<r0n_> Op het forum zit een vrouwtje, die is autistisch, dislectisch en ze is ook nog zeer slecht ziende, maar het is een eerlijke en oprechte meid.
<hajour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hajour  << r0n_  anders te ingewikkeld en teveel om te typen :P
<r0n_> Als je het niet erg vindt, wil ik deze PC verder gaan configureren, maar......
<r0n_> je hebt aardig wat te stellen met je kinderen, tjonge, petje af voor je !
<hajour> hehe en wat dacht je van hun met mij
<hajour> voordeel we hebben veel hetzelfde en daardoor ook meer begrip ervoor
<hajour> r0n_,
<r0n_> Maar ikke is weg, anders heb ik morgen geen werkbare PC !!
<hajour> ik moet trouwens verder logs lezen ook
<hajour> :P tot morgen waarschijnlijk iedereen.moet nog slapen ook
<r0n_> Groeten uit Zeeland aan het verrre noorden en tot de volgende keer.
<r0n_> groeten en welterusten voor straks. doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hajour> groeten uit friesland (ik ben import trouwens hier
<hajour> bye all tot morgen
<r0n_> ik ben ook import, ik ben opgegroeid in Denhaag,
<r0n_> doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-09
<UndiFineD> oja verkeizingsnacht
<UndiFineD> bleh
<UndiFineD> tieperitus
<Ronnie> tiepertitus?
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: ^
<UndiFineD> bedoal je dat Ronnie
<Ronnie> ah
<Ronnie> zo
<Ronnie> maar de verkiezingsnacht...
<Ronnie> gefeleciteerd UndiFineD, alhoewel je grijs aangegeven staat behoor je wel tot het team
<Ronnie> foutje in de software ;)
<Ronnie> we hebben 6 raadsleden en 1 voorzitten nodig
<Ronnie> sense is voorzitter en als 6e geeindigd bij de raadsleden
<UndiFineD> nee ik ben niet grijs, alhoewel de eerste grijze haren er wel zijn volgens hajour
<Ronnie> dus vervalt zijn 6e plaats
<Ronnie> ik heb ook nooit gezegd dat je grijs bent :P
<Ronnie> allicht wel zo verstandig als een 'grijze'
<UndiFineD> haha, ok dus we mogen overmorgen gaan vergaderen
<UndiFineD> op mijjn verjaardag \o/
<Ronnie> oh, alweer een dagje ouder tov de dag ervoor zeg ik altijd maar op mikjn verjaardag :P
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> http://ubuntunl.sensehofstede.nl/verkiezing/1/Ubuntu%20Nederland%20verkiezingen%202011/uitslag/
<leoquant> Ronnie, johanvd
<UndiFineD> :)
<RawChid> Goede middag
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het?
<RawChid> Lekker
<RawChid> Af en toe genieten van het zonnetje
<RawChid> Moet helaas wat dingen achter de computer doen
<RawChid> En daar?
<StefandeVries> Druk met musiceren en oefenen voor examen
<RawChid> Beginnen de examens nu al?
<StefandeVries> De piano-examens wel.. =)
<RawChid> ow lol
<RawChid> Wat voor examen doe je dan?
<RawChid> Ben je dan een soort gecertificeerd pianospeler?
<StefandeVries> eerste graad(zeg maar: leerjaar één), 5 toonsoorten, 3 eigentijdse stukken en 2 klassieke stukken
<RawChid> Misschien stomme vraag hoor. Maar waarom doe je dat?
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik het leuk vind. Ik ben nogal allround. En ik word steeds vaker gevraagd om ergens te spelen, en dan staat zo'n diploma goed, zeg maar
<RawChid> Ahja, leuk
<RawChid> Dus het is iets meer dan een simpele hobbie :)
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<RawChid> Ik pingel af en toe op mn keyboard, maar vind het net niet leuk genoeg om echt goed te worden
<StefandeVries> En het is beter dan gamen:P
<RawChid> Niet genoeg geduld denk ik
<RawChid> Dat is waar
<StefandeVries> Nja, dan liggen je interesses misschien toch net niet daar
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik ook eerst les moet nemen als ik het echt een beetje wil kunnen
<StefandeVries> Muziekschool, zelfstudie
<RawChid> Heb het geprobeerd mezelf te leren, maar dat schiet niet echt op
<RawChid> Of een goed boek ervoor
<RawChid> Weet jij dat toevallig? Goed boek voor beginners
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik met zelfstudie, ja
<StefandeVries> Uhm..
<StefandeVries> Alleen pianomethoden
 * StefandeVries slingert Google aan
<RawChid> Nouhja, ik kan ook wel googlen hoor :)
<RawChid> Maar als je iets goeds weet hoor ik het graag
<StefandeVries> ik heb destijds geoefend uit de 'Keyboard speel je zo'-serie. Hij staat op marktplaats..:P
<StefandeVries> Veel online methoden zijn echt bagger qua vingerzettingen, een echt lesboek is beter. Zit er een muziek(instrumenten)winkel ergens bij je in de buurt?
<RawChid> Ik schrijf het even op, thnx
<RawChid> Ja, meerdere
<StefandeVries> Een winkel met veel toetsinstrumenten heeft vaak ook lesboeken voor piano en keyboard
<StefandeVries> En als je ervoor wilt betalen, kan je de muziekschool overwege
<StefandeVries> +n
<RawChid> Ja, dat is iets voor de lange termijn. Voorlopig niet
<RawChid> Heb ook zo'n nummer van iemand die les geeft
<RawChid> Kwam ooit zo'n advertentie tegen :P
<StefandeVries> Misschien is het ook beter om eerst zelf lesboeken door te werken en als het je bevalt pas echt op les te gaan
<RawChid> Jup
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik heb gelukkig een pianist/organist als vader:P
<RawChid> Hehe, dan gaat dat vanzelf wel een beetje zeker
<StefandeVries> Iets met een paplepel ingegoten krijgen..:P
<StefandeVries> Zelf niet echt opgevoed/opgegroeid met muziek, of wel, of..?
<RawChid> Wel met muziek, maar dan vooral luisteren :P
<RawChid> Niemand in mn familie speelt iets
<StefandeVries> Dan lijkt de "zal-ik-dan-maar"-drempel mij hoger:P
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<RawChid> Hey leoquant
<RawChid> Gefeliciteerd met de overwinning
<leoquant> ja de uitslag is er
<RawChid> \o/
<leoquant> mooi stel mensen zo ツ
<RawChid> Dat dacht ik!
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad: leoquant, gefeliciteerd!
<leoquant> dankbaar. ツ
<StefandeVries> RawChid: je hebt in je forumhandtekening een afbeelding van een vlinder, kan je me de hyperlink ervan even droppen hier? dan ga ik m'n handtekening Mwanzo-promotief maken :P
<leoquant> ik hoop dat we snel bij elkaar komen
<StefandeVries> leoquant: dat hoop ik ook. er moet even wat gebeuren..
<RawChid> rechtermuisknop ?
<RawChid> Het is een link naar mijn dropbox
<StefandeVries> *facepalm* Inderdaad
<StefandeVries> "Copy Image Location"
<RawChid> no problem
<RawChid> Ja idd
<StefandeVries> excuses, dat was nogal dom
<RawChid> Ik zal het dit keer door de vingers zien StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> die vlinder is lief toch?
<RawChid> ja
<RawChid> heb jij bedacht leoquant ?
<leoquant> en heeeeeel symblisch enzo
<leoquant> o
<RawChid> ?
<leoquant> nee, ik vond het vooral vriendelijk
<StefandeVries> Zo: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/SteefuitHeerlen/?sa=summary  :)
<RawChid> \./
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries op het forum die get-apt vraag
<leoquant> ik zag het niet he
<leoquant> zat te staren naar die vraag
<StefandeVries> Ik zag het vrijwel meteen, maar ik heb een tic voor regels etc. =p
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik ga huishoudelijk, moet boodschappenbriefje maken...
<StefandeVries> succes, maar het zal wel lukken
<leoquant> en andere dingen
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> later!
<StefandeVries> later!
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<hannie> commandoline, mag ik wat vragen?
<StefandeVries> commandoline drinkt thee ;)
<hannie> StefandeVries, misschien wil jij iets voor me doen?
<StefandeVries> Graag, maar moet het nu?
<hannie> als je ff tijd hebt, mag ook straks hoor
<StefandeVries> Wat is er?
<hannie> het galgje.py van CL geeft een indentation error
<MrChrisDruif> Hai iedereen
 * commandoline is terug en luistert mee
<hannie> Voor mij ziet het er goed uit, maar het is zo zoeken he
<MrChrisDruif> Indentation error :P
<commandoline> hmm, da's niet zo mooi :(
<StefandeVries> commandoline is er, dus ik duik weer voor de piano.
<hannie> het zit in deel 2, def raad_letter
<hannie> StefandeVries, speel met plezier!
<MrChrisDruif> Dat betekent dat ergens een spatie/tab te veel staat...lijkt me
<StefandeVries> Altijd, hannie ;)
<CasW> Of dat je om-en-om tabs of spaties gebruikt (dat had ik nl.)
<hannie> Ja, maar het is zoeken naar een speld in een...
<CasW> Welke IDE gebruik je?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is echt leuk inderdaad CasW
<hannie> tab for, tab tab if, tab if
<hannie> Ik zal ff plakken
<CasW> Je weet wat een IDE is? Integrated Development Environment, bijvoorbeeld Geany of, veel gebruikt voor Java, Eclipse?
<hannie> Python
<commandoline> hannie: in jouw geval bedoelt CasW de teksteditor die je gebruikt
<CasW> Da's de taal waarin het geschreven is ;)
<commandoline> grote kans dat het gewoon 'Teksteditor' (gedit) is
<hannie> gedit
<commandoline> ja dus :)
<commandoline> momentje, even kijken waar de paste ook alweer stond
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt wel python highlight aangezet hannie?
<hannie> ik plak dat stukje even, moment
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, ja
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KSz8svqakm4/latest ?
<CasW> Jammer, in Geany kan je dat van soms tabs en soms spaties nl. automatisch laten oplossen
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591760/
<hannie> IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level
<CasW> Hij geeft als het goed is de regel waar die error komt?
<hannie> CasW, dat is dus beter dan gedit?
<CasW> Beter, beter, wat is beter, ik vind hem wel fijner voor programmeren
<commandoline> hannie: geany is inderdaad een mooie editor, je kan dan op F5 drukken voor het uitvoeren bijv.
<hannie> ok, kan het altijd proberen, niet waa
<commandoline> nou, het gaat het niet automatisch oplossen
<CasW> Maar als het probleem is wat ik dus had, soms tabs en soms spaties, dan kan hij het sneller oplossen dan jij dat kan
<hannie> ok, maar nu die 'outer indentation level'
<CasW> Wat is de precieze error?
<commandoline> het probleem kan idd zijn dat tabs en spaties gemixt zijn
<hannie> zie hierboven
<CasW> (Hij geeft er nl. als het goed is de regel bij)
<commandoline> probeer dit eens:
<commandoline> Ctrl + H (zoeken/vervangen)
<commandoline> en zoek dan op 4 spaties ('    ')
<CasW> Daar kan je geen tab invoegen
<commandoline> vervangen door '\t'
<hannie> doe ik
<CasW> Ohja, zo kan je het idd doen
<hannie> nu ga ik testen
<hannie> zelfde fout.
<hannie> Ik kan natuurlijk alle regels 1 voor 1 van een tab voorzien...
<hannie> commandoline, dat zoek/vervang is een goede oplossing, maar dat geldt alleen
<hannie> voor 1 tabsprong
<commandoline> hoe bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, in principe vervangt dat iedere 4 spaties voor een tab
<CasW> Nee, als je twee 'tabsprongen' hebt, heb je toch ook twee keer 4 spaties achter elkaar?
<hannie> Ja, dat is waar. Nogmaals proberen
<hannie> er komen geen spaties in voor
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Een indentation error kan ook ontstaan door een tab te weinig of te veel
<hannie> Ja, daarom heb ik dat stukje code geplakt naar bin
<commandoline> dat stukje klopt zo op het eerste gezicht wel
<MrChrisDruif> Had ik even gemist, excuus
<commandoline> (heb het niet spatie voor spatie doorgekeken)
<hannie> commandoline, ok, dat is dan niet het probleem
<MrChrisDruif> Is de tweede if niet 1 tab te weinig?
<MrChrisDruif> Die zit toch ook in de for loop?
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif: dat hoort zo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar als die in dezelfde for loop zit, moet het volgens mij een tab meer krijgen :P
<hannie> Ik zal het handmatig proberen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, heb nooit python gebruikt, dus tsja...
<commandoline> oh, de tweede if
<commandoline> nee, die hoort wel buiten de loop.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, de tweede if commandoline :)
<hannie> IndentationError: unindent does not match any outer indentation level
<hannie> regel 14 is:
<hannie>     def raad_letter(self, geraden_letter):
<CasW> Staat daar een tab of vier spaties voor?
<hannie> commandoline, deze def moet toch 1x tab hebben?
<CasW> Ja, dat klopt
<hannie> het staan onder class woord(object):
<commandoline> klopt, het staat in de class en heeft daarom een tab
<CasW> Maar je hebt de rest allemaal met spaties gedaan
<CasW> Dus waarschijnlijk hetzelfde probleem
<CasW> Als ik had
<CasW> Heb je geany al geïnstalleerd?
<hannie> ja, dus toch zoek vervang, maar die zegt dat er geen 4x spatie in voorkomt
<hannie> Casw, ga ik nu doen, anders krijg ik te veel grijze haren
<CasW> Oké, in geany dat bestand openen, in de menubalk 'Documenten' -> vervang spaties door tabs (als je het liefst met tabs werkt)
<commandoline> hannie: als geany gebruiken ook niet helpt mag je het bestand wel even naar me toe mailen, dan kan ik even kijken waar het probleem zit zonder allerlei copy/paste etc.
<hannie> oki. geany bijn a geïnstalleerd
<hannie> klaar
<hannie> Nou ja, zeg. Geany geopend, spaties (4) door tabs laten vervangen, maar weer die fout...
<hannie> Natuurlijk het bestand eerst opgeslagen
<CasW> Met die 'documenten'?
<hannie> CasW, ja, gedaan wat jij schreef
<hannie> Vervang spaties door tabs (4)
<CasW> Oké, eeh, kan je de volledige code even pasten?
<hannie> Ik controleer nog even of het aantal tabs klopt
<hannie> yep
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591765/
<CasW> raad_letter is te ver
<CasW> En heel de def van raad_woord is een tab te ver
<commandoline> net zoals de regel van:
<commandoline> resultaten = []
<commandoline> tot return False
<commandoline> trouwens, er staat nu class woord
<CasW> Nee, resultaten = [] staat nog goed, alles erachter niet
<commandoline> mag class Woord
<commandoline> worden
<commandoline> classes beginnen met een hoofdletter
<CasW> Trouwens, self.aantal_fouten = 0 tot aan self._woord = woord staat ook een tab te ver
<commandoline> er staan trouwens wel meer fouten in :(
<CasW> Eigenlijk staat alles van self.aantal_fouten = 0 tot de return False van raad_woord een tab te ver, behalve regel 15; resultaten = []
<hannie> IndentationError: expected an indented block
<CasW> Da's regel 14-15?
<hannie> Nu krijg ik een andere foutmelding
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591766/
<hannie> regel 15
<commandoline> da's jouw code, maar dan zo aangepast dat 'ie werkt
<CasW> Ja, die moet níet een naar links
<commandoline> hannie: lukt het nu?
<hannie> Nee, ik krijg nu een andere foutmelding
<hannie> expected an indented block
<CasW> Waar? Nog steeds regel 15?
<hannie> ja
<hannie> zal ik resultaten nog een tab geven?
<CasW> Nee, paste je code nog 's
<commandoline> hannie: vergelijk jouw code eens met die paste
<hannie> die paste komt toch van mij af
<CasW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591766/ bedoelde hij
<commandoline> idd
<hannie> momentje
<commandoline> trouwens, jij hebt gok_woord i.p.v. raad_woord
<hannie> o ja
<commandoline> is dit eigen code van tijdens de les of één van mijn voorbeelden?
<CasW> Ook onderaan (bij if __name__ == '__main__')
<hannie> het was jouw paste van tijdens de les
<commandoline> hmm, da's minder :(
<commandoline> dan heeft iedereen dit
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.KSz8svqakm4/latest
<commandoline> heeft wel die raad_*
<CasW> Bij mij klopt die gewoon
<hannie> met de nieuwe paste gaat het wel goed.
<hannie> Nu zou ik de 2 dus moeten vergelijken om te zien waar de fout zat.
<CasW> Laat jouw code eens zien
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591769/
<CasW> Regel 15 mist nog 'n tab
<hannie> resultaten dus
<CasW> Ja
<hannie> Ik had het niet zelf kunnen deduceren
<hannie> Misschien in de toekomst, als ik meer ervaring heb
<CasW> Gewoon, achter elke functie moet geïndenteerde code, totdat de functie is afgelopen
<commandoline> hannie: dat is zo omdat het anders niet bij de functie raad_letter zou horen
<CasW> En er moet wel íets in raad_letter staan
<hannie> Kijk.dat inzicht moet ik nog ontwikkelen
<commandoline> CasW: da's alleen gewoon als je het al meerdere keren gedaan hebt ;)
<CasW> (Als je niet wil dat hij iets doet, dan zet je er 'pass' neer)
<hannie> jongens, mag ik jullie wederom bedanken voor de hulp
<CasW> Geen dank
<hannie> En, CasW die extra functie in geany is toch wel handig
<hannie> tot vanavond in de les
<CasW> Ja, ik kwam er ook pas deze week achter :D
<CasW> Tot vanavond
<UndiFineD> o/
<Dooitze> leoquant, is het zeker dat jij komt op de Ubuntu Jam in Friesland?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, vrij zeker
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<commandoline> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> hoi, zit je al op xchat?
<commandoline> nee, op pidgin vandaag :P
<commandoline> maar dat is goed genoeg
<leoquant> ok, anders had ik in klas alles al "goed" gezet ツ
<commandoline> mag wel
<commandoline> ik houd het nl. zo
<leoquant> stefan komt later?
<commandoline> hij was zonet wel online
<commandoline> denk het
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> (we zijn erg laat met avond eten weer, maar ik ben er wel bij)
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> offtopic, al hakt het nieuws er wel in hier....:/
<leoquant> ik doel op die vreemde/geweldadige schietpartij
<UndiFineD> ja we eten vanavond gehakt
<UndiFineD> ... welke schietpartij :P
<leoquant> hmm dan heb je het nieuws gemist UndiFineD , alphen aan de  rijn in winkelcentrum: veel doden
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, heb jij een aanmelding/aankondiging gedaan via: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team zoals nijmegen heeft gedaan?
<leoquant> zie: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/825/detail/
<leoquant> (want op het forum lopen de nijmegen burgum draadjes door elkaar)
<leoquant> gevonden: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/826/detail/
<Gotiniens> ik ben blij met de uitslag van de stemming
<FOAD> Py-thon!  Py-thon!  Py-thon!
<FOAD> Ik niet, ik zeg maar niets over die farce.
<hannie> dag FOAD
<FOAD> Dag hannie.
<FOAD> Alles goed, hannie?
<hannie> uitstekend, dank je
<exalt> ik zag per abuis dat ik nietmeer bij dit kanaal was
<hannie> heb je nog flink geoefend?
<FOAD> Ik hem de boeken aardig geraakt.
<FOAD> s/hem/heb/; #huh
<leoquant> welkom exalt en hannie
<hannie> leoquant, goedenavond
<leoquant> goedeavond
<leoquant> we wachten even op stefan mensen
<leoquant> goed commandoline ?
<hannie> Ik kan vandaag maar tot 20:00
<exalt> FOAD, heb je niet teveel video games gespeeld ?
<FOAD> Hoi leo.
<leoquant> 3 minuutjes
<FOAD> Nee, te weinig.
<FOAD> Ik ben nog maar level 30 support gunner.
<exalt> wow!
<exalt> dat heeft je zeker 10 uur meer gekost dan we al gedaan hadden
<FOAD> Klopt wel.
<FOAD> Ik heb een klein stukje gepowerleveld, moet ik toegeven.
<FOAD> Maar dat schoot eigenlijk niet op.
<exalt> hmm
<leoquant> CasW, je kunt nu communiceren klas en commandoline bijstaan
<CasW> Ja, weet ik, dat vroeg 'ie me
<FOAD> Dat gaat beter als je echt lage level bent.
<FOAD> Jup.
<hannie> Ik heb deze week helaas nauwelijks tijd gehad
<FOAD> Cas-W, Cas-W.
<commandoline> FOAD: ik ben op de hoogte :)
<FOAD> Het was een grote opdracht.
<CasW> Och
<CasW> :p
<hannie> Ik heb het nog niet echt kunnen bestuderen
<commandoline> hannie: maakt niet uit, je weet ons te vinden bij vragen
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591810/
<CasW> Waar kunstwerk is het nou ook weer niet, er zit oa een stuk code in die ik heb uitgecomment omdat hij nog niet af was... Niet zo mooi
<CasW> Maar in de komende dagen zal ik hem nog afmaken
<commandoline> CasW: qua interface, dan :)
<CasW> Dat is gewoon 'simpel', dan heb ik nog een punt van concurrentie met de Hangman van de repo's, KHangman
<CasW> Maar goed, jullie zullen zien
<FOAD> Je bouwt dus elke keer "text" opnieuw op, ok.
<erkan^> Wat denk je dat het woord is? test
<erkan^> Gefeliciteerd, je hebt gewonnen!
<erkan^> lol
<FOAD> Wat ben je ook een valsspeler en een faker, erkie.
<hannie> Ik begrijp de 3 streepjes in het midden niet. Dat zijn toch 3 fouten
<hannie> armpje, buikje, armpje
<hannie> fouten > 3. Worden deze 3 tegelijk getekend?
<hannie> ok
<CasW> Met accenten was het beter geweest; één fout
<hannie> ik begrijp 'm
<CasW> Mooi
<FOAD> Ik hoop dat de versie van CasW wel Achievements heeft.
<CasW> Nee, ik noem het niet voor niets een simpele Hangman
<FOAD> Hm.
<FOAD> Ja.
<CasW> (KHangman al 's bekeken? Die heeft achtergronden en zo; geen mogelijkheid tot een 'simpel' Hangman-spel)
<hannie> Ik ga er nog op puzzelen
<FOAD> Hallo...!
<FOAD> Er zit geen malware in, CasW?
<CasW> Dat is voor jou een vraag en voor mij een weet.
<hannie> Ik heb nu python 2.6.6
<CasW> Dat werkt gewoon
<CasW> Het gaat hem om dat PyQT
<CasW> (Grafisch spul)
<FOAD> Dan start ik hem niet.
<CasW> Het heet overigens QHangman omdat het dus van Qt gebruikmaakt
<CasW> FOAD, natuurlijk zit er geen malware in
<CasW> Dat kan ik nl. niet schrijven.
<FOAD> I know.
<FOAD> Hij doet het overigens niet...
<CasW> Dan heb je waarschijnlijk nog niet PyQt geïnstalleerd
<CasW> sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, join ook #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<FOAD> Ik zie wel een galgje, maar ik kan geen woord invoeren.
<leoquant> daar is de les
<CasW> Nee, je moet eerst een nieuwe les starten (ctrl+N of de meest linker knop bovenaan)
<CasW> *les = spel
<CasW> Ik ben te gewend aan OpenTeacher...
<leoquant> ツ
<FOAD> Dan typ ik een woord, en dan gebeurt er niets.
<CasW> Je hebt dus al een nieuw spel gestart?
<FOAD> Ja.
<CasW> En je ziet als het goed is een stuk of wat streepjes onder het galgje?
<FOAD> Ik ga even naar commandoline luisteren.
<CasW> Zijn er verder anders hier mensen met hetzelfde probleem?
<erkan^> kan je me uitleggen hoe installeer ik die toen ik heb qhangman gedownload, CasW ?
<CasW> Of een ander probleem mag natuurlijk ook
<hannie> Ik moet gaan. Ik zal de log nalezen. Tot de volgende keer
<CasW> Je moet src/openteacher.py draaien
<CasW> Oh, sorry, qhangman.py
<CasW> Ik ben OpenTeacher écht té gewend ;)
<erkan^> ja via de terminalvenster uitvoeren?
<CasW> Neuh, hoeft niet, gewoon als uitvoerbaar markeren en dan draaien
<CasW> Heb je PyQt geïnstalleerd?
<erkan^> nee, moet ik die installeren : sudo apt-get pyqt?
<CasW> sudo apt-get install python-qt4
<FOAD> Ja, commandoline.
<FOAD> Conceptueel in elk geval.
<CasW> Oh, trouwens, ik nam aan dat je het had uitgepakt, erkan, dat is ook het geval?
<commandoline> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.W-w-q$ggIak/latest
<erkan^> ja, ik heb het uitgepakt, casw
<CasW> Mooi, en lukt het installeren?
<erkan^> nee
<CasW> Van PyQt niet? Wat zegt 'ie?
<CasW> (Misschien beter even in #ubuntu-nl?)
<erkan^> ik zie een venster hangman 0.1
<CasW> Ah, dat is goed, en dan zie je eronder een 'galgje' met daaronder een tekstvak, toch?
<erkan^> groene symbol betekent dat ik toevoeg een nieuwe woord ofzo, casw?
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> Dan start je een nieuw spel
<erkan^> heb je die zelf gemaakt, CasW ?
<erkan^> een programma
<CasW> (daarvoor kan je nog niets met het invoervak en zo)
<CasW> Ja
<erkan^> een vraag: als ik open een bestand, dan kies ik een weergave. daarna zie ik alleen een gedit
<erkan^> *bestand = ghangman.py
<CasW> Ja, klopt, je moet het uitvoeren
<erkan^> okee
<FOAD> Wat doet aantal_vakjes nu?
<FOAD> Maar ik zie +1, CasW.
<CasW> Ohja, sorry
<FOAD> Nu snap ik het weer.
<CasW> Ah, leuk gevonden, versnellingen
<FOAD> Ja, denk ik.
<FOAD> En nu komt er een ander voertuig?
<CasW> Helemaal goed
<FOAD> Zou fiets.versnelling niet een default waarde moeten hebben?
<FOAD> Of ga ik nu in op details.
<FOAD> Helder. :)
<exalt> moet het gewicht / bouw / materiaal keuze van de fiets niet ook iets invloed hebben over de snelheden?
<CasW> Dan moet je nog weer meer toevoegen aan die fiets
<FOAD> Wat een stomme vraag.
<exalt> nou ik heb een luxe gazelle heren fiets en die is bijna een keer zo zwaar als de studenten rammelbak van mijn huisgenoot!
<FOAD> Probeer eens abstract te denken, kerel.
<FOAD> En trap gewoon wat harder.
<exalt> clear commandoline
<exalt> FOAD, och wat een kinderachtige opmerking! ik doe toch kei hard mn best
<commandoline> exalt: goede vraag :)
<FOAD> Ik bied mijn excuses aan.
<exalt> heh heh :P
<FOAD> Ik vraag me wel af of je echt hard je best doet.
<FOAD> Ik heb jou nog nooit een huiswerkopdracht zien maken.
<exalt> je weet ook niet van ophouden he...
<leoquant> duidelijk mensen?
<FOAD> Ja.  Ik moet het nog in detail bestuderen, maar dat inheritance concept is leuk hoor.
<CasW> Hmm, in C++ is dat duidelijker :p
<CasW> (Dan staat er bij dat je een functie van je bovenstaande class override zoals dat zo mooi heet)
<CasW> Of; dan moet je het erbij zetten
<leoquant> nog vragen?
<FOAD> Nog niet.
<FOAD> Huh.  Heftig huiswerk.
<FOAD> Oké.
<CasW> Eenmaal sudo apt-get install
<CasW> Niet tweemaal
<FOAD> Zo, vette les weer!
<FOAD> Bedankt commandoline, CasW, leoquant!
<FOAD> En knap gedaan, CasW, ook al werkt het hier niet.
<exalt> ty
<leoquant> commandoline, erg bedankt weer
<CasW> Het werkt wel! Ik zal je zo wel helpen het te starten
<leoquant> FOAD, wat hulp nodig nog?
<CasW> Met het starten van mijn QHangman
<FOAD> De stof van de klas moet ik gewoon nog even zelf bestuderen en uitvoeren, leo.
<FOAD> Ik denk dat ik het concept wel snap, maar ik heb nog wel eens ruzie met de uitvoering. :)
<leoquant> o goed, anders door de week nog eens op terug komen hier
<FOAD> Zeker. :)
<CasW> Nou, zoals commandoline al zei, we zijn bijna altijd wel online
<leoquant> vooral zo na 16.00
<FOAD> Och, daarvoor ben ik toch niet wakker.
<leoquant> lol
<Thomas_de_Graaff> bedankt, ik zal proberen volgende keer bij de les te zijn zodat ik mee kan doen. :)
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: als je vragen hebt hoor ik het wel :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben de logs aan het doorkijken. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.| Zaterdag 16-04-11  2011 19.30-20.30 workshop: "Python voor beginners".| Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Tot nu toe vind ik de lessen heel duidelijk.
<commandoline> ok, mooi :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik moet het even met iemand delen: onze vleugel is defect :(
<erkan^> :p
<StefandeVries> Stefan: "Hoi commandol.." Notice: 'commandoline left the room' Stefan: *:(*
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<erkan^> lol
<erkan^> brb
<StefandeVries> leoquant: pong
<leoquant> vreselijk en nu?
<CasW> Ik ben trouwens even weg, afwasmachine inruimen
<StefandeVries> Het hele klavier moet worden vervangen, leoquant
<leoquant> ok CasW
<leoquant> StefandeVries, waarom?
<leoquant> pfff
<leoquant> liep alles vast?
<StefandeVries> Er is iets gebeurd met de dempers en snaren, en door de kracht van de snaren werkt het klavier niet meer..vaag verhaal, exacte diagnose volgt maandag pas
<StefandeVries> hamers en snaren*
<leoquant> jullie hebben gelukkig ervaring hiermee toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> met reparaties
<leoquant> uitdaging dus
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat wel
<StefandeVries> Maar toch, als je ineens *KLOENK* uit je dure vleugel hoort, schrik je wel
<leoquant> duidelijk
<StefandeVries> en daarna nog opnieuw stemmen etc, maar goed..das twee uur wek
<StefandeVries> werk*
<leoquant> yup
<StefandeVries> en met een absoluut gehoor is het zo gebeurd
<leoquant> nou sterkte ermee, ik ga een film doen. feierabend
<StefandeVries> Have fun! :)
<leoquant> iets met meryl streep....
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> iedereen tot morgen/ooit
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> wb, erkan^
<erkan^> djw
<CasW> Ben ik weer
<erkan^> ik zit nu met de netbook (-:
<erkan^> wb CasW
<CasW> Danke
<erkan^> het wordt erg spannend op woensdagmiddag
<erkan^> :p
<CasW> Wat is er woensdagmiddag? (Niet erg up-to-date ben ik blijkbaar)
<erkan^> de geleidehondschool heeft een hond voor mij gevonden, op woensdag ga ik die kennismaken en zie wel of het past bij me
<CasW> Oké, spannend!
<erkan^> ja idd
<erkan^> het is ook eerste keer voor me
<CasW> Mag ik hier een (packaging-gerelateerde) vraag stellen?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-04-10
<Ronnie> Cees, RawChid  en anderen: heeft iemand zin om wat tekst te schijven voor de flyer: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/flyers-voor-linux-thema-dag/new/#new
<Cees> Goedemiddag Ronnie
<Ronnie> hoi Cees
<Ronnie> Een stukje over Mwanzo is ook welkom op de flyer -> leoquant
<leoquant> Ronnie, ok
<Ronnie> dus mocht iemand een inspirerende tekst voor handen hebben....
<leoquant> "Ubuntu bestaat naast uit een besturingssysteem, ook uit een community waar u terecht voor support, maar ook actief kunt bijdragen aan het ontwikkelen en promoten
<leoquant> van ubuntu en/of de ubuntu-nl LoCo in het bijzonder
<leoquant> een onderdeel van de ubuntu-nl LoCo is mwanzo, dat opgezet is om actief, en op verschillende gebieden, bij te dragen aan het ubuntu project
<leoquant> en dan eventueel de onderdelen waar mwanzo zich op richt benoemen: workshops, dev. werk, artwork, documentatie
<leoquant> (waar u terecht kunt)
<leoquant> met misschien een screenshot van de startpagina/wiki van mwanzo.
<UndiFineD> o/
<StefandeVries> Hallo iedereen
<CasW> Hallo Stefan
<MrChrisDruif> Hai
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij moet ik een algemeen excuses plaatsen..
<StefandeVries> Ik heb gisteren de cursus gemist hè?
<CasW> Helaas
<StefandeVries> Ik was diep verzonken in Lilypond en het is me totaal ontschoten. commandoline, excuses :(
<commandoline> StefandeVries: maakt niet uit, het lukte zo ook wel. (CasW heeft geholpen met vragen)
<commandoline> inheritance is nu uitgelegd
<StefandeVries> oké
<commandoline> opdracht is QWidget extenden
<StefandeVries> nogmaals drie keer sorry
<commandoline> ja, is wel goed...
<commandoline> volgende week modules of exceptions lijkt me.
<MrChrisDruif> Algemeen excuses? Why?
<StefandeVries> Dan vergeet ik het niet
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: ik heb mijn plicht verzuimd
<MrChrisDruif> Owjeeh, je moest helpen met de Python workshop?
<StefandeVries> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, ik was er ook niet dus dat compenseert weer :P
<StefandeVries> mja, evengoed..:p
<MrChrisDruif> We accepteren je excuses....voortaan wel komen ;)
<StefandeVries> Zal ik doen :)
<commandoline> ik kan morgen bij de mwanzo vergadering alleen bij het eerste stuk zijn
<commandoline> (tot een paar minuten voor 20:00 uur)
<leoquant> commandoline, dan jouw punten als eerste behandelen?
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe laat is de vergadering dan?
<commandoline> graag
<leoquant> 19.30
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, zie het net in de topic :P
<MrChrisDruif> Strakke agenda zeker? Maar 45 min...erg snel hoor
<leoquant> maakt niet uit:P tot 20.15
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> altijd gelukt
<MrChrisDruif> Netjes
<MrChrisDruif> Is er iets van agenda online?
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-04-11
<leoquant> strak schema, netjes/strak formuleren, actiepunten meetinbot klaar
<leoquant> soort morse
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, jij gaat voor teamlidmaatschap?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ik denk het maar :P
<MrChrisDruif> Kben hier zo vaak
<leoquant> spannend ツ
<StefandeVries> Dan ben ik weg hoor....:P
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Veranderd het iets aan de situatie dan StefandeVries? :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, al weer bekomen van de schrik?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: houtworm..
<StefandeVries> ja hoor
<leoquant> jee.....dat is funest
<StefandeVries> inderdaad..
<leoquant> dat was dus het eerste waar de rep. van onze piano naar keek
<leoquant> en ook of alles orgineel was
<StefandeVries> De houtwormen hebben de toetsen en sommige delen waarop het frame rust aangetast
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Ik kan ook maar heel kort er zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Piano kapoet?
<StefandeVries> Vleugel..
<leoquant> een vleugel zelfs...:/
<MrChrisDruif> Zelfde idee alleen dan mooier
<StefandeVries> Pardon?
<StefandeVries> Luister je naar jezelf?
<MrChrisDruif> Wie, ik? Nooit :P
<StefandeVries> 'Zelfde idee alleen dan mooier'...
<StefandeVries> Het léf..xD
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik bedoel het anders dan het overkomt
<StefandeVries> ja, dat hoop ik:P
<MrChrisDruif> Concept is hetzelfde (snaren beslaan met viltenhamers), maar dan in een vorm waar het geluid beter uit komt
<MrChrisDruif> En vind een vleugel er ook mooier uitzien ;)
<StefandeVries> En liggende snaren ipv staande snaren. En geen kruislings gespannen snaren..etc:P
<StefandeVries> Dat is vaak zo ja
<StefandeVries> Zeker een Steinway =)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<leoquant> commandoline, ik heb in geen enkel log kunnen terugvinden dat lernid weer wordt opgepakt. maar het is gezegd tijdens een meeting.
<leoquant> jammer
<commandoline> nou, zoiets is wel eens gezegd, ja.
<commandoline> maar bij hun launchpad project zie ik nog steeds geen activiteit
<commandoline> (tenminste, een paar dagen geleden)
<DooitzedeJong> Als jullie het toch over lernid hebben
<leoquant> maar je ziet het in launchpad niet terug bedoel je....
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> geen verdere ontwikkelingen
<leoquant> gaan we daar van uit
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, sta al wel op de lijst :P
<commandoline> hoewel
<leoquant> je bent als niet aanwezig gemeld MrChrisDruif !
<commandoline> ik zie nu wel dat er 4 weken geleden ene jsgruber aan heeft gewerkt
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> commandoline,!
<commandoline> maar die wijzigingen zijn niet overgenomen door het project
<MrChrisDruif> Maar kan dat goed naar voren gehaald worden dat nieuwe leden? Ik kan namelijk niet lang blijven
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ok ik kijk zo even
<MrChrisDruif> Moet om ongeveer kwart voor acht weer weg :(
<leoquant> commandoline, uit mijn geheugen was het ook ene jsgruber die de opmerking maakte
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, je moet er wat voor over hebben he....
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Ja, maar ik heb ook nog een RL leven :P
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja?
<leoquant> Your search for “jsgruber” did not return any results.
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<leoquant> wij niet MrChrisDruif ....
<commandoline> https://code.launchpad.net/lernid
<commandoline> de 3e en 4e branch
<commandoline> twee bugfixes
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> maar goed, voordat dat in de distro's enzo zit
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~jsjgruber  zoekfunctie is brak in lp
<commandoline> daarbij staan er nog 62 bugs open...
<leoquant> commandoline, zie: https://launchpad.net/~lernid-devs
<leoquant> Dutch Lernid Development
<MrChrisDruif> Maar na 1 mei moet op maandag kunnen vergaderen misschien iets beter gaan
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral als ik ander werk heb gevonden dat NIET 's avonds is
<leoquant> ok MrChrisDruif
<commandoline> leoquant: die link doet het bij mij niet?
<leoquant> commandoline, eigenlijk bizar dat lernid zo onder het stof zit
<leoquant> devs niet?
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> gek
<leoquant> nou ja op die pagina staat die link naar: Dutch Lernid Development
<leoquant> klik je die: https://launchpad.net/~lernid-nl-team-merged
<commandoline> maar goed, zelfs als ze nu beginnen met ontwikkelen van lernid dan duurt het nog wel even voordat de wijzigingen te zien zijn voor de gebruiker.
<leoquant> klopt
<commandoline> Page not foudn...
<commandoline> *Page not found
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb gelijk even de tabellen opgeschoond :P
<CasW> Hier ook
<MrChrisDruif> Damn, vergeten comment toe te voegen <_<"
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~mbudde probeer het eens via deze
<commandoline> werkt gewoon
<commandoline> en het is een launchpad 404 (pagina met zoekfunctie), het licht dus niet aan m'n netwerkverbinding ofzo
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> Dat klopt
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~lernid-developers die is van jono
<leoquant> back laters
<commandoline> doei
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ciao leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik had ff rowstyle ingevoegd bij die agenda pagina
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant kom je naar Burgum op 16 april?
<leoquant> waarschijnlijk wel
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> leuk!\
<DooitzedeJong> Dan kunnen we dus geen Frysk meer spreken :P
<leoquant> o ja hoor ツ
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> niet te enthousiast, dadelijk voel ik me nog welkom :P
<commandoline> welkom StefandeVries ;)
<StefandeVries> welkom weer, DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> hoi lordnoid : welkom!
<Ronnie> Zo, nog even een setje logo's voor heet slapen gaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL#Ronnie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-02
<MichaelTel> RawChid, ik zit via de lijst https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/checkbox/+pots/checkbox/nl/+filter?person=m-tel de vertalingen te vergelijken en zie wat je bedoelt. <schaam>
<MichaelTel> Overigens, voor nummer 377 heb ik een nieuwe suggestie ingediend. Daarin staat nog u hebt ipv u heeft. Echter door trijntje is deze al goedgekeurd, dus ik weet niet of de nieuwe suggestie dan nog zin heeft
<RawChid> MichaelTel: als de vertaling fout is heeft het zeker zin om een betere suggestie te doen!
<RawChid> Maar wel even melden, zodat iemand het gaat nakijken/goedkeuren
<RawChid> Ik zal nu even kijken
<trijntje> xatr0z: ik had me vergist over de deadline, als je wil zou je nog wel aan de pakketomschrijvingen kunnen werken
<RawChid> Misschien de statuspagina even updaten? Ik zie nu geen duidelijke TODO meer trijntje
<trijntje> RawChid: er is ook weinig todo meer natuurlijk
<RawChid> Er is ALTIJD TODO!!!
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Pagina 2
<RawChid> Ubuntu volledig 100% vertalen
<RawChid> Nederland in de top 10 krijgen
<RawChid> Check wat een vooruitgang we de laatste dagen hebben gemaakt: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/nl
<RawChid> Oh, we staan op 9 nu. (heb niets gezegd)
<trijntje> ja, ik heb het gezien, niet slecht :D
<RawChid> trijntje: wat een rare suggestie van Freek of ligt dat aan mij: https://translations.launchpad.net//ubuntu/precise/+source/muon/+pots/muon-notifier/nl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<trijntje> RawChid: klopt, ik heb n melding daarover naar de kde-nl ML gestuurd, maar daar verder niks van gehoord
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag.
<CasW> Middag.
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag alle aanwezigen
<xatr0z> 12:22 <+RawChid> Er is ALTIJD TODO!!!       12:22 <+RawChid> Pagina 2
<xatr0z> RawChid: verwijs je daar naar een todopagina oid ? zoja waar
<xatr0z> oh wacht dat zei je zelf vlak daarboven
<xatr0z> en trijntje: bedankt, ik ga me morgen tijdens mijn werk maar is nuttig maken voor ubuntu :>
<xatr0z> altijd goed om van je baas te stelen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-03
<RawChid> 12:24:34 <+RawChid> Check wat een vooruitgang we de laatste dagen hebben gemaakt:  http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/nl
<RawChid> 12:27:01 <+RawChid> Oh, we staan op 9 nu. (heb niets gezegd)
<RawChid> En nu staan we op 7 :P
<RawChid> trijntje^
<RawChid> MichaelTel: xatr0z
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag
<MichaelTel> RawChid: De website doet het niet :(
<timo^> Hoi MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> hoi timo^
<trijntje> he RawChid
<timo^> .///r
<timo^> ow
<timo^> he RawChid :P
<MichaelTel> zullen we tegelijk roepen? ;)
<Luckiboy> He trijntje, timo^, RawChid  en MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> hey Luckiboy
<timo^> ha Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<trijntje> pff, launchpad heeft kuren, waarom kan ik geen vertalingen downlaoden
<RawChid> Dag trijntje, Luckiboy en MichaelTel :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-04
<leoquant> allo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hall
<StefandeVries> o
<leoquant> o|
<leoquant> allo timo^
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoe ist forum?
<leoquant> alles rustig?
<timo^> joah
<timo^> op dat ene met gwatte na ja ;)
<leoquant> tja das niets bijzonders...:
<timo^> nog steeds niets gehoord van de anderen over dat mailtje, dus ach, we zien wel ;)
<timo^> Leon?
<leon> sommigen praten met zichzelf he leoquant?
<timo^> ga je hem groupen? (/msg nickserv group)
<leoquant> ja leon
<leoquant> nuh...
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<leoquant> je verveelde je vertelde je?
<timo^> In 12.04 zit een nieuwe Konversation! Houzee!
<leoquant> ken je het SSI project?
<leoquant> ik kijk ff op launchpad
<RawChid> Goede middah :)
<timo^> goooeeedemiddagg RawChid
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~sii-website
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/wintermute
<leoquant> heeft dus raakpunten met je vervolgopleiding lijkt me
<leoquant> brb
<leoquant> (hoi RawChid !)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, misschien na de examens ;)
<RawChid> Hoe is het hier?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ok, de groep is een freakshow, dat wel....
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Hoezo dat?
<leoquant> lol dit wordt gelogd, dat was het....:)
<leoquant> laat ik dit zeggen dat voormalige mwanzo lui bezig waren met spraakcontrole
<leoquant> dat zijn ze ze nu niet meer
<leoquant> -ze
<leoquant> omdat onder andere het engels niet voldoende beheerst werd
<leoquant> (vonden de anderen)
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag MichaelTel
<StefandeVries> Hé ID
<StefandeVries> Idroy
<StefandeVries> :P
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, nog wat gehoord van de sponsoren? Moet er nog wat verandert worden?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-05
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, nog wat gehoord van de sponsoren? Moet er nog wat verandert worden?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Idroy, nee, alles is goed. :)
<Idroy> mooi :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus één dezer dagen gaat de flyer naar de drukker.
<Idroy> ok, gaaf :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het onderwerp flyers staat vanavond op de vergadering van de stichting.
<Idroy> ah ok :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> allo alo ツ
<leoquant> 12.04 is ok niet?
<leoquant> ga even door met tunen...:)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, ik kom er niet meer in.
<leoquant> raar allemaal, momentje
<MichaelTel> RawChid, waar twijfel je aan bij de laatste vertaling voor Checkbox?
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, probeer nog eens?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, werkt het nu?
<leoquant> ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, ik kom er nu niet meer in.
<leoquant> grrrr
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<MichaelTel> tot 10 tellen, leoquant
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ff 1 kick :P
<leoquant> DragoniaX_LXDE_, hallo
<DragoniaX_LXDE_> hoi
<xatr0z> iemand wakker?
<xatr0z> als ik ubuntu-tweak draai met nederlandse vertaling
<xatr0z> krijg ik error: (ubuntu-tweak:11477): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Fout in regel 1 teken 32: ‘bSchoonmaakextensies<’ is geen geldige naam: ‘<’
<xatr0z> komt omdat iemand bij het vertalen ipv <b>Schoonmaakextensies</b>, <bSchoonmaakextensies</b> getypt heeft
<xatr0z> dus zonder >
<xatr0z> hiero https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.6.x/+pots/ubuntu-tweak/nl/28/+translate
<xatr0z> kan iemand mijn suggestie goedkeuren?
<xatr0z> -----
<xatr0z> en daarnaast nog een vraagje: hoe snel worden dit soort updates gepusht? (dus nadat release uit is)
<xatr0z> ik zie namelijk vrij weinig updates wb taalpakket
<xatr0z> alhoewel ik op dit moment ook geen nl heb geinstalleerd
<RawChid> Oei dat is een vervelende fout. Heb je dit als bug gemeld?
<RawChid> Ik zal direct jouw suggestie goedkeuren trouwens
<RawChid> Is Schoonmaakextensies eigenlijk wel een juiste vertaling van "Janitor Extensions"?
<RawChid> Weet jij wat het inhoudt xatr0z?
<xatr0z> ja, is om systeem schoon te maken, dus klopt wel
<xatr0z> ik zie alleen 'extensies'  hier nergens staan
<RawChid> Oke
<xatr0z> wel tab Schoonmaak
<xatr0z> oude kernel pakketen, thumbnailsbuffer, enz
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat het misschien uitbreidingen op Janitor was ofzo
<xatr0z> ah het zijn ook daadwerkelijk extensies, die nog extra dingen kunnen doen voor tabblad Schoonmaak. klopt geheel dus
<xatr0z> maar wb bug melden: je bedoeld dat als er een niet-bestaande htmltag is dat die niet genegeerd wordt, maar een Gtk-error geeft
<xatr0z> waar zou dat gemeld kunnen worden
<RawChid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.6.x
<RawChid> Als je daar "report a bug" doet, en dan precies zegt wat je hier ook zei moet het goed zijn lijkt me
<xatr0z> is dat niet iets wat bij Gtk hoort dan ?
<xatr0z> mkay
<RawChid> En erbij zegt dat de string nu gefixt is
<xatr0z> k, thx
<RawChid> Nee ligt denk ik niet aan Gtk. Misschien wel dat de code van ubuntu-tweak niet netjes genoeg is dat het op zoiets 'crasht'
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-06
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen leoquant
<leoquant> goedemorgen
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<timo^> wat een sukkel ben ik
<timo^> heb ik zonder denken een dist-upgrade gedaan
<timo^> nu een herinstallatie :/
<timo^> ik ga even naar den schtadt
<timo^> koeler terugbrengen
<timo^> toedel ende doki :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag alle aanwezigen
<leoquant> hallo besten
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hee commandoline hoe ist?
<commandoline> prima :) Met jou?
<leoquant> mwha...gaat ツ
<leoquant> nog nieuws van het front?
<leoquant> jfl?
<commandoline> Nee, daar heb ik niets meer over gehoord.
<leoquant> wel jammer dat er intern. geen aansluiting is
<commandoline> mja, nou ja, het werkt prima nationaal :)
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> Ik wil best nog eens een poging wagen, maar dan nadat ik alle Classbot/Lernid functies heb geïmplementeerd + wat extra.
<commandoline> en dat heeft niet echt prioriteit, voorlopig :P
<commandoline> nieuwe Ubuntu NL website, OpenTeacher 3.0, dat soort dingetjes :)
<leoquant> veel werk ook lijkt me
<leoquant> en interessant
<commandoline> leuke projectjes, idd :)
<leoquant> tijd om mwanzo eens uit te leggen op een UDS
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> het werkt gewoon
<commandoline> zou een goed idee zijn...
<leoquant> de juiste personen op de juiste plekjes
<leoquant> deze uds is in california
<leoquant> begin mei?
<commandoline> San Francisco, dacht ik idd.
<leoquant> liever een volgende in amsterdam..:)
<commandoline> Oakland, 7-11 mei
<leoquant> juistum
<commandoline> ja, tweede keer in de VS op een rijtje...
<CasW> Oakland? Da's toch Nieuw Zeeland?
<StefandeVries> Volgend jaar zit m'n zus in de VS, wie weet ga ik dan.
<leoquant> hajour was toch in thechie? /praag
<leoquant> vorig jaar?
<commandoline> was dat niet Hongarije ofzo?
<leoquant> ben het alweer vergeten:)
<commandoline> yep, in Budapest.
<CasW> Oh, nee, da's Auckland
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> CasW: klopt, dit is een voorstad van SF. Of iig dichtbij.
<commandoline> andere kant van de baai daar, geloof ik :).
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> alcatrazzzzz
<StefandeVries> Ben ik geweest :D
<leoquant> heb je gezeten StefandeVries :P
<StefandeVries> Voor de moord op Jimmy Hoffa. Dat was ik :P
<leoquant> lolz
<leoquant> opschepper
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> Maar bescheidenheid is ook niet alles. :P
<leoquant> nuh, maar london zou ook wat zijn trouwens...:P
<leoquant> gekkevstad
<leoquant> -v
<CasW> Oeh, Londen, dan ga ik mee :D Ik houd van Londen
<CasW> Sowieso van Engeland.
<StefandeVries> En dan lekker Engels kletsen de hele dag <3
<leoquant> iedereen kan zich opgeven voor uds's he ツ
<CasW> Yeah, o'course
<commandoline> maar is er nog iemand binnen Ubuntu NL die sponsering heeft aangevraagd, eigenlijk?
<leoquant> niet vergeten!
<leoquant> uh, geen idee eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Ik niet :P
<leoquant> ik heb het ooit geaan voor budapest
<leoquant> maar mijn waslijst aan wensen was zeer groot....:P
<StefandeVries> Limousine, kaviaar.. :P
<leoquant> ik had een "buddy"gevraagd lol
<leoquant> 24 hours a day
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> en vervoer uiteraard StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> maargoe....
<leoquant> devs zijn zeer gevraagd dus...
<leoquant> StefandeVries, commandoline cASW?
<StefandeVries> Sowieso ná de examens
<leoquant> lordnoid...
<MichaelTel> <kuch>
<leoquant> verkouden?
<CasW> leoquant: Waarvoor? :P
<MichaelTel> met dit prachtige weer.. Nee hoor :)
<leoquant> geen idee CasW ..:P
<CasW> Welja, altijd leuk :P
<StefandeVries> Een gezamelijk project.
 * CasW leest even een eindje terug
<CasW> Ah, voor JFL? Ik zal er 's naar kijken :P Maar eerst maar 's die website waar ik nu al veel te lang mee bezig ben de lucht in
<leoquant> hoi  Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> lukt het een beetje met ubuntu-nl en meedoen en Luckiboy ?
<leoquant> kan ik je ergens mee helpen?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor, ik had het eerst een beetje druk met school maar nu kan ik wel weer aan de slag
<leoquant> school heeft voorrang he ツ
<Luckiboy> Inmiddels niet meer, ik blijf toch bijna zeker zitten
<MichaelTel> :(
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> :/
<Luckiboy> Maar dat vind ik niet zo erg hoor
<Luckiboy> Want anders was ik in havo 5 wel blijven steken
<leoquant> beta pakket?
<commandoline> gaan we nou eens ophouden met dat vooroordeel :P?
<leoquant> :P
<Luckiboy> ik heb een alpha pakket
<leoquant> \o/
<Luckiboy> Maar ik ben wel een bijzonder gevalletje hoor
<Luckiboy> Het is een beetje te druk voor mij
<commandoline> oh, je bent niet de enige :)
<Luckiboy> Ook blijven zitten?
<commandoline> nee, ik bedoelde een vreemd alfaprofiel :)
<StefandeVries> Alfaprofiel.
<StefandeVries> Een wát? :p
<leoquant> hou op StefandeVries ツ
<Luckiboy> Met Wiskunde A, Economie enz
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<StefandeVries> Ik hou m'n mond al.
 * CasW heeft een vreemd beta-profiel. Met veel te veel talen, blijkbaar ;)
 * StefandeVries heeft een lui bèta-profiel.
<commandoline> CM met wiskunde B en natuurkunde :P
<Luckiboy> Maar goed, terug ontopic. Ik heb op het forum een verzoekje geplaatst voor mensen die iets willen schrijven voor de wiki, maar daar heeft nog niemand op gereageerd
<commandoline> hmm, jammer...
<leoquant> nee ik las het
<leoquant> Luckiboy, stug doorgaan met ideetjes
<CasW> NT met Frans en Duits, informatica en biologie, hebreeuws, wiskunde "M" (extra moeilijk) en wiskunde B, filmkunde :)
<leoquant> hebreeuws?
<StefandeVries> NG met Latijn, informatia, biologie, wiskunde A en B, natuurkunde en scheikunde
<leoquant> ga je theologie doen?
<CasW> Hebreeuws, bijbel-Hebreeuws
<StefandeVries> En daarbij nog muziek, als pianist/dirigent/arrangeur.
<CasW> He gat nee :P Informatica
<leoquant> haha
<CasW> StefandeVries: Wiskunde A én B?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<CasW> Hm.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de laatste tijd *veel* tijd gestoken om alsnog wiskunde B te doen.
<CasW> Oh, zo :P
<StefandeVries> En als alles goed is kan ik in beide examen gaan doen.
<StefandeVries> :D
<CasW> Da's best knap :D
<StefandeVries> Dan heb ik gemengd NG/NT
<Luckiboy> Wat is dit nu weer???
<StefandeVries> Hè?
<StefandeVries> Lissajousfiguren, trouwens. Die zijn leuk. :D
<Luckiboy> Ik snap er ook niks van
<leoquant> doe mij maar mandelbrot sets/figuren
<leoquant> of juliafiguren
<StefandeVries> Doe mij maar een mooi figuur. :P
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy, je hebt alle kanalen verlaten en alleen hier weer teruggekomen
<leoquant> ah!
<CasW> Positieve discriminatie :P
<Luckiboy> Oh weird
<Luckiboy> CasW +1
<StefandeVries> Mja, als ik eerder B had gedaan, had ik alsnog naar Eindhoven gekund, maar ik hou het nu lekker bij Nijmegen.
<StefandeVries> Ook omdat ik het onderwijs in Eindhoven niet vertrouw.
<CasW> Zou ik ook niet doen.
<StefandeVries> Als je als derdejaars Master student Technische Informatica nog altijd denkt dat één regel code gelijk is aan één machineinstructie, nee, dank je wel.
<CasW> Werkelijk, hebben ze dat gezegd?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Sorry, maar dat kan écht niet.
<hannie> Hallo allemaal. Heeft iemand hier al Precise Beta geïnstalleerd en werkend?
<CasW> Goed, dat is echt gewoon onacceptabel.
<Luckiboy> Ja ik, Xubuntu, dat wel
<StefandeVries> Ook beweerde hij dat die instructie dan net zo vaak per seconde uitgevoerd werd als de kloksnelheid van de computer.
<StefandeVries> I don't even.. :P
<hannie> Luckiboy, wil je even iets voor mij nagaan?
<Luckiboy> OK
<commandoline> hannie: hier Unity precise beta
<hannie> In Oneiric wijzig je de standaard browser via Systeeminstellingen> systeeminformatie, maar:
<StefandeVries> Hier Lubuntu bèta.
<CasW> StefandeVries: In het simpelste model van een CPU klopt dat wel zo ongeveer ;)
<hannie> is dat in Precise: Systeeminstellingen>Details?
<timo^> Kubuntu
<StefandeVries> CasW: ja. En dat is ook erg relevant.
<StefandeVries> NIET. :P
<CasW> Nee, dat dan weer niet :P
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet als het één instructie.
<commandoline> Systeeminstellingen -> Bijzonderheden -> standaardtoepassingen?
<StefandeVries> Zelfs in een while-loop is dat grote bollocks.
<Luckiboy> hannie,  Hier instellingen -> standaardtoepassingen
<timo^> hier ook, maar het gaat (neem ik aan?) om unity.
<hannie> Luckiboy, in de Engelse tekst staat dit:
<commandoline> hmm, vreemd, hier moet je toch echt eerst op Bijzonderheden klikken (Unity)
<hannie> Change the default web browser by going to <gui>Details</gui> in the <gui>System Settings</gui>.
<hannie> commandoline, heet het "Bijzonderheden" in Precise?
<commandoline> ja
<hannie> merci bien
<hannie> beide
<Luckiboy> graag gedaan
<commandoline> :)
<timo^> vroeger heette het zoals in die string staat
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even mijn chat client opnieuw opstarten, hij deed net een beetje weird
<hannie> timo^, de tekst wordt soms aangepast en dan moet ik de juiste terminologie gebruiken
<Luckiboy> Daar ben ik weer :)
<hannie> welkom terug
<Luckiboy> dank je hannie
<MichaelTel> Ah mooi.. Het lijstje is gedaan. :)
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel: Welk lijstje
<MichaelTel> Deze: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<MichaelTel> Ze zijn onderweg. Het zijn er ik geloof 16 in totaal. Kan je weer even vooruit :D
<Luckiboy> Moeten die Presentaties ook nog vertaald worden? Dat wil ik ev wel doen
<MichaelTel> Moet je aan hannie vragen
<Luckiboy> ping hannie
<hannie> welke prestaties?
<hannie> even kijken
<Luckiboy> Zie de link van MichaelTel
<hannie> *presentaties
<hannie> MichaelTel, hierover is een mailthe op de lijst gezet. Ik zal even kijken of ik die nog kan vinden.
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even eten
<hannie> eet smakelijk
<hannie> MichaelTel, de strekking was geloof ik dat ze vooral nagekeken moeten worden en waar nodig verbeterd.
<MichaelTel> oke
<timo^> hannie: mag ik die van Kubuntu doen?
<hannie> Natuurlijk, graag zelfs.
<timo^> oh
<timo^> die is al gedaan door trijntje :P
<hannie> ok, maar nakijken kan altijd
<hannie> We vinden de presentaties zo belangrijk dat ze best door meerderen nagekeken, en zo nodig, verbeterd kunnen worden
<timo^> ze zijn allemaal al vertaald, ik wil nog wel even langslopen :)
<hannie> dat is een prima idee
<timo^> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu/nl/+translate?batch=50
<timo^> ik ga naar judo
<timo^> kan iemand ze nakijken?
<MichaelTel> veel plezier
<MichaelTel> ik ga ff eten
<CasW> "Hehehehehe, not so fast, English!" Doe me denken aan Johnny English, ook met Rowan Atkinson, zou best wel 's precies zo gezegd kunnen zijn... Even googelen.
<CasW> Nee, dat was "not so fast, Sauvage".
<leoquant> ik kijk er moregn naar
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-07
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, hoe is de vergadering laatst afgelopen, m.b.t de flyers?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Idroy, de flyers gaan gedrukt worden, volgende week gaan ze naar de drukker.
<Idroy> :D
<RawChid> Hallo!
<RawChid> Is er binnenkort weer een release party?
<Luckiboy> RawChid: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012
<Luckiboy> :)
<RawChid> Ah, thnx :)
<RawChid> (zit niet echt meer op het forum, was vergeten daar te kijken_
<Idroy> :)
<RawChid> Weet je al waar het wordt gehouden Thomas_de_Graaff?
<Luckiboy> Sorry RawChid tis dit topic, hier staat alle info die je hebben moet: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012-72778/
<RawChid> Ok
<RawChid> Ah, ik lees dat de LInux Themadag niet doorgaat :(
<RawChid> Jammer, leek me wel een leuke combi
<Idroy> ah, heb je een linkje?
<RawChid> Ja, die gaf Luckiboy mij net
<RawChid> 14:38:57 < Luckiboy> RawChid: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012
<RawChid> Ergens op pagina denk ik
<Luckiboy> RawChid: Die andere ;)
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012-72778/
<RawChid> Oja :P
 * RawChid neemt nog maar een koffie
<Luckiboy> Je moet duidelijk nog even wakker worden :P
<Luckiboy> om 15.20 :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-04-08
<Moro_> hello
<leoquant> hallo Moro_
<Moro_> hoi
<Moro_> kunt u mijn helpen met installatie problemen
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> join #ubuntu-nl
<Moro_> daar ben ik :P
<leoquant> via /join #ubuntu-nl, dat is onze supportkanaal ツ
<Moro_> zit ik erin?
<leoquant> wat is je probleem?
<Moro_> bij het installeren zie ik geen harde schijven en partitites
<Moro_> :S
<leoquant> ah, brandt eens de gparted live cd
<leoquant> daar kun je mee partitioneren
<Moro_> ik heb een ubuntu live cd
<Moro_> die had ik erin gedaan
<leoquant> maak je tweede /derde schijf extended en logisch
<leoquant> primaire partities gaan dacht ik tot drie stuks
<Moro_> en hoe gaat dat ter werk?
<Moro_> ik heb maar 1 partitie
<Moro_> en had een lege geformateerd schijf ering edaan maar zie nog niks
<leoquant> daarom moet je imo even de gparted iso gebruiken
<leoquant> de ubuntu live cd kan ook veel
<Moro_> ja je kan in de ubntu live cd ook gewoon gparted gebruiken toch/
<leoquant> maar is wat onoverzichterlijker
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> wat wil je?
<Moro_> ja daar ben ik wel gekomen
<leoquant> naast windows ubuntu installeren?
<Moro_> ja als dual boot zegmaar
<Moro_> me windows staat op de ssd
<Moro_> en ubuntu wil ik op een andere hdd
<leoquant> moment
<Moro_> oke
<leoquant> o, een tweede hdd dus
<leoquant> daar heb ik volstrekt  geen ervaring mee helaas...
<Moro_> wel als
<Moro_> naast windows?
<leoquant> ik kijk even..
<Moro_> ok
<leoquant> https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren
<leoquant> zeer duidelijke handleiding
<Moro_> eens ff kijken
<leoquant> ok ツ
<Moro_> kijk he
<Moro_> stap 6 tweede screenshot
<Moro_> die krijg ik niet
<moro_> kan iemand me helpen
<leoquant> welke uitgave gebruik je van ubuntu?
<leoquant> vanaf 11.10 ziet het install proces er zo uit
<leoquant> automagisch naast windows installeren heb ik mijn lap gedaan, ging uitstekend
<moro_> die optie krijgk nie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Help Ubuntu promoten: http://www.sounl.org/?q=node/91
<OerHeks> zo, 30 besteld :-)
<OerHeks> Thomas_de_Graaff, lijst met plaatsingen en foto's volgen.
<trijntje> Wie kan helpen met seeden? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/verspreiding-nederlandstalige-ubuntu-images-ik-heb-jullie-hulp-nodig!/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Oerheks, nice. :) De flyers moeten nog gedrukt worden, dus het zal nog wel even duren voor ze in de bus liggen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-02
<Luckiboy> Ha leoquant
<Luckiboy> Ik zou graag die voices nog even van iedereen willen afhalen, ik heb alleen wat watervrees na de afgelopen pogingen om dat te doen :P.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> zoiets
<leoquant> krijg unchanged
<Luckiboy> Bedankt :)
<leoquant> tja..
<Luckiboy> Het wil niet?
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> we kunnen commandoline vragen te rejoinen en kijken of het werkt
<MichaelTel> helaas
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag trouwens.
<leoquant> bizar #freenode weet ook geen raad
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag MichaelTel
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<leoquant> <erry> you can remove the +V flag by setting flag -V
<leoquant> * jlf heeft verlaten (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<leoquant> <leoquant> erry i get an unchanged when doing that
<leoquant> * rapid_fap heeft verlaten (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<leoquant> * unreal heeft verlaten (Quit: Very funny Scotty. Now beam down my clothes!)
<leoquant> <edk> they don't have +V then
<leoquant> <Dominian> Ali-PK: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming is what thumbs is referring to
<leoquant> <leoquant> ツ but when they return the room they'r on +V again
<commandoline> hmm, dat wordt lastig. Ik kan tegenwoordig in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo niet meer /part doen. Dat vangt m'n irc bouncer af :P
<leoquant> o? :P
<Luckiboy> leoquant, je had toch het kanaal gereset?
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> Dat is vreemd.
<leoquant> dat kan #freenode staff ook trouwens
<MichaelTel> Is het niet mogelijk om alle mensen uit de lijst (/msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo list) te verwijderen?
<leoquant> done
<leoquant> RawChid, ?
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Een stap in de goede richting.
<leoquant> nu StefandeVries ?
<leoquant>  /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo MichealTel!*@pdpc/supporter/professional/michaeltel +v
<MichaelTel> Goed bezig leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, ping?
<leoquant> Beste Luckiboy
<leoquant> het kanaal is naar de kloten
<leoquant> er is gerommeld
<MichaelTel> Best wel, ja.. :(
<leoquant> je moet via #freenode dit kanaal droppen/deregistreren en opnieuw founden
<leoquant> ik wordt hier doodziek van
<MichaelTel> Je hebt je best gedaan, leoquant
<leoquant> twee uur gedoe/op freenode/etc.
<leoquant> enough is enough
<MichaelTel> Wel raar dat er nu nog maar 2 mensen in de lijst staan (jij en Stefan) en toch krijgt de rest hier ook +v
<leoquant> StefandeVries, is co founder
<leoquant> hmm
<BerryH_> !over
<commandoline> BerryH_: momentje, dat werkt niet meer. Ik zoek even de link op ;)
<leoquant> hallo CasW
<CasW> Hai.
<commandoline> BerryH_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo <- info hier :)
<BerryH_> commandoline, bedankt! Ik dacht dat er iets heel spannends ging gebeuren...
<leoquant> Luckiboy, kun je inloggen zonder hostmask?
<leoquant> dan zet ik je op +F
<BerryH_> commandoline: het lijkt me leuk om een bijdrage te leveren aan Ubuntu maar ik ben een beginner in het veld.
<leoquant> zo zijn we allemaal begonnen BerryH_ ツ
<commandoline> BerryH_: er zijn heel veel verschillende dingen die je zou kunnen doen, afhankelijk van waar je al ervaring mee hebt/wat je zou willen doen.
<BerryH_> Ja, je moet ergens beginnen..
<commandoline> binnen Ubuntu NL bijv. Ubuntu vertalen of documentatie maken voor anderen. Of hulp bieden via het forum/irc.
<BerryH_> Zoals gezegd heb ik nog weinig ervaring. Heb een aantal installaties van Ubuntu gedaan: partitie op laptop, nu desktop. Gespeeld met diverse commando´s in de terminal. Het lijkt me leuk om hulp aan te bieden aan anderen..
<BerryH_> Maar de vraag is hoeveel hulp ik kan bieden..Ik heb zelf meestal ook nog hulp nodig..
<commandoline> BerryH_: je kan altijd beginnen met de simpele vragen, natuurlijk :)
<BerryH_> Ja. Lijkt me leuk.
<commandoline> daarnaast zou je bijv. ook een bepaald subgebied kunnen uitzoeken (zeg een bepaald programma leren kennen), en daar weer over schrijven voor anderen, maar dat is weer meer documentatie. Het zijn maar voorbeelden :)
<commandoline> voor dat eerste zou ik gewoon een forumaccount aanmaken (http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/) en zodra je iets ziet wat je weet antwoorden :)
<BerryH_> Ja, toevallig heb ik gisteren mijn nieuwe smartphone kunnen koppelen aan Ubuntu 12.04. Helaas weet ik nu niet meer precies wat nu uiteindelijk de actie was die het probleem verhielp..
<commandoline> of anders in het IRC-kanaal via chat: #ubuntu-nl is het ondersteuningskanaal waar regelmatig vragen gesteld worden.
<BerryH_> Zou handig zijn geweest als daar duidelijkke documentatie over was gegweest.
<BerryH_> Forumaccount heb ik al..dus ik zal goed opletten op eventuele ´simpele´ vragen
<commandoline> voor documentatie zou ik contact opnemen met Cees, die heeft op dat gebied veel ervaring.
<commandoline> (hij is er momenteel zo te zien niet, maar als je in dit kanaal blijft/later een keer terugkomt vast wel eens :))
<BerryH_> Ok.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<commandoline> BerryH_: als je vragen hebt kan je ze hier altijd stellen, er is hier eigenlijk wel altijd iemand die ze kan beantwoorden.
<BerryH_> Voor het moment ga ik het forum en het IRC-kanaal goed in de gaten houden en kijken of ik daar mijn bijdrage kan leveren.
<BerryH_> En wat meer lezen over de Ubuntu gemeenschap.
<commandoline> leuk :)
<BerryH_> Ja, lijkt me ook leuk.
<BerryH_> Geven jullie ook ondersteuning aan mensen met bijvoorbeeld teamviewer?
<BerryH_> Lijkt me ook leuk om te doen
<BerryH_> in de toekomst ;-)
<commandoline> het gebeurt niet massaal voor zover ik weet, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat steunpunten het zo nu en dan doen (en dat is ook wel interessant voor je denk ik, even linkje zoeken)
<commandoline> http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<BerryH_> Ik had in mijn profiel op het forum al gezet dat ik steunpunt ben maar ik heb nog geen idee hoe ik daar invulling aan kan geven..
<BerryH_> Maar ik moet nu even steunpunt in de keuken spelen...;)
<BerryH_> Bedankt voor de info
<BerryH_> En tot later.
<commandoline> BerryH_: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/steunpunten-hulpvragentipstrick%27s/850/ is dan misschien nog leuk
<commandoline> tot ziens :)
<BerryH_> Bedankt!
<BerryH_> Wordt deze IRC-sessie automatisch opgeslagen zodat ik het nog eens terug kan lezen?
<commandoline> BerryH_: op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ dacht ik
<commandoline> ja: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/02/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.html
<commandoline> (kan een beetje achter lopen)
<BerryH_> Ok, bedankt!
<BerryH_> tot ziens
<Luckiboy> ha leoquant, je had mij genoemd? (ik was toen eten)
<leoquant> o ja graag zonder hostmask inloggen
<Luckiboy> Wacht even hoor, mijn internet is vrij langzaam.
<StefandeVries> En niet meer onvoorbereid met voices en bans klungelen. :P
<StefandeVries> Dank je, leoquant.
<leoquant> ah...
<leoquant>   Luckiboy : jij graag: /msg ChanServ SET #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo FOUNDER Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Als OP dan neem ik aan?
<leoquant>   /msg ChanServ SET #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo FOUNDER Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> channel Ubuntu met een kleine letter, leoquant?
<leoquant> chanserv geeft aan met U
<RawChid> leoquant: pong
<Luckiboy> Oh ik zie het.
<RawChid> U riep mij?
<leoquant> om hallo te zeggen ツ
<Luckiboy> Gedaan, leoquant.
<RawChid> Oh oke. Ook hallo leoquant ;)
<Luckiboy> Hallo RawChid trouwens. ;)
<leoquant> zo Luckiboy
<RawChid> Dag Luckiboy
<RawChid> Ben je al uit de kanaalinstellingen?
<RawChid> En de voices, ops en dergelijke
<leoquant> nu ben jij helemaal de baas en eigenaar
<Luckiboy> Daar zijn we nu mee bezig, RawChid.
<leoquant> FOUNDER dus
<RawChid> Oke dus
<leoquant> nu moet je je gaan inlezen ed
<Luckiboy> Dat lijkt me een goed idee idd.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, FOUNDER zijn geeft veel power
<RawChid> Over hoe IRC werkt :P
<leoquant> maar nog meer verantwoordelijkheid
<leoquant> experimenteer niet aub
<RawChid> Great power comes with great responsibility
<Luckiboy> Nee, dat heb ik inmiddels afgeleerd :P
<leoquant> https://toxin.jottit.com/ is je bijbel
 * leoquant is nu off. weg hier 
<Luckiboy> Hop, weer een extra bladwijzer.
<leoquant> Luckiboy, is the man!
<leoquant> \o/
<Luckiboy> Dank u, dank u. :P
<leoquant> ik wens je wijsheid en geluk. het kanaal is schoon
<Luckiboy> En de voices zijn inmiddels verdwenen zie ik, RawChid heeft het iig niet meer.
<Luckiboy> Vielen Dank, leoquant.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kan ik niets aan doen helaas
<leoquant> de rest is clean
<RawChid> Ach, maakt niet uit toch
<Luckiboy> Ok, mooi
<RawChid> 2 founders lijkt me een stuk veiliger.
<leoquant> Luckiboy               +AFORfiorstv is hoe het staat
<RawChid> Beetje risicospreiding :P
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ik ben altijd beschikbaar voor raad
<leoquant> zoals afgesproken
<Luckiboy> Yep. :)
<leoquant> maar niet meer experimenteren!
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> doeg!
<Luckiboy> Doei!
<RawChid> Dag !
<Luckiboy> Goed, ik kruip ook maar eens onder de wol, doei RawChid + de rest.
<RawChid> Truste lucki
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-03
<leoquant> =-O
<leoquant> tss
<Cees> 18:21 < BerryH_> Zou handig zijn geweest als daar duidelijkke documentatie over was gegweest: bijdrage aan de wiki zijn welkom :)
<BerryH> Cees, Ik wil wel een stukje schrijven voor het koppelen van de samsung galaxy s3 telefoon aan Ubuntu, als dit er nog niet is..
<BerryH> Ik moet mijn weg nog vinden hier op het forum en op de wiki, ik ben een beginner..
<BerryH> En ik zou het weer opnieuw moeten doen omdat ik niet meer precies weet welke stappen nu het goede resultaat opleverden.. ;-)
<BerryH> Ik denk dat ik het beste een virtuele machine kan maken met daarop een nieuwe Ubuntu 12.04 en dan kijken welke stappen nodig zijn om de Galaxy S3 aan te sluiten.
<BerryH> Die stappen beschrijf ik dan.
<Cees> aan de kant van Ubuntu is het toch niet veel meer dan usb inprikken?
<BerryH> Bij mij werkte dat niet.
<BerryH> Hij herkende mijn telefoon niet.
<Cees> is dat een bug?
<BerryH> Wat mij betreft wel! :-)
<Cees> of een eigenschap van de samsung galaxy s3 en/of android versie die eist dat je de usb instelt als mass-storage (om als mass-storage te kunnen gebruiken)
<BerryH> Daar stond hij op ingesteld.
<BerryH> Toen ik de telefoon aansloot op de computer kreeg ik een schermpje op de telefoon te zien waarop stond dat hij als mass-storage ingesteld was.
<Cees> wordt geroepen om te eten, laters
<BerryH> Eet smakelijk..
<BerryH> En als ik vritualbox wil installeren dan heb ik last van deze bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1081307
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<StefandeVries> Wauw.
<StefandeVries> Na bijna 24 uuur.
<StefandeVries> Dank, Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik las het net pas, ik was sporten ;)
<StefandeVries> Geen probleem.
<StefandeVries> Maar vervelend wa shet wel.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-05
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant.
<leoquant> StefandeVries
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> BerryH, ben je nog niet geregistreerd bij freenode? en wil je dat wel?
<leoquant> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<BerryH> leoquant, ik ben er nu mee bezig. Is wel handig denk ik. Bedankt.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-06
<Luckiboy> op
<Luckiboy> (Ik ben even aliases aan het instellen)
<Luckiboy> Oké, mooi, dat werkt.
<WolfeZ> Hoi
<commandoline> hoi
<WolfeZ> Wat is dit voor channel?
<commandoline> Het is het mwanzo teamkanaal. Als je wilt meewerken aan Ubuntu op een of andere manier, kan je hier terecht voor hulp.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo <- meer info op de wiki
<WolfeZ> Hoe kan ik me aansluiten bij dit team, wil graag helpen en iets doen voor ubuntu
<WolfeZ> !over
<commandoline> dat werkt niet meer, we moeten echt de bot herstellen :P.
<commandoline> Luckiboy kan je als je een launchpadaccount hebt toevoegen aan het team, maar dat is meer een formaliteit.
<commandoline> Belangrijker is om te kijken wat je leuk zou vinden om te doen.
<commandoline> Mogelijke gebieden binnen Ubuntu NL zijn bijv. documentatie schrijven, Ubuntu vertalen naar het Nederlands & ondersteuning bieden.
<commandoline> Internationaal kan je ook helpen met bugs melden, in orde brengen zodat ontwikkelaars ermee aan de slag kunnen, ontwikkelen, etc.
<WolfeZ> Ik wil/kan  erg graar helpen!!
<WolfeZ> Hoe schrijf ik me in?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: als jij mee wilt helpen ben je lid :)
<WolfeZ> Echt waar?
<commandoline> yep, daar is dit team voor bedoeld...
<WolfeZ> Oh Oke vet cool!
<WolfeZ> Waar moet ik mee beginnen?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: Wat lijkt je leuk om te doen uit de dingen die ik zonet noemde?
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: wellicht kan je het topic even aanpassen.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: goed idee, inderdaad.
<WolfeZ> Maakt mij niet uit ik kan ze allemaal wel denk ik waar is behoegte aan?
<commandoline> Ze kunnen allemaal eigenlijk altijd wel hulp gebruiken. Je zou gewoon wat kunnen proberen.
<commandoline> Documentatie schrijven -> Cees kan daar geloof ik wel meer informatie over geven.
<commandoline> Voor vertalen moet je bij trijntje zijn
<WolfeZ> En ondersteuning?
<commandoline> Ondersteuning bieden kan je simpelweg doen door #ubuntu-nl en het forum in de gaten te houden en daar te reageren
<commandoline> (en evt. de ubuntu-nl mailing list, evt.)
<trijntje> hoi
<WolfeZ> Oke hoe voeg ik een kanaal toe?
<WolfeZ> en ik ben trouwens rob.
<commandoline> WolfeZ: /join #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-NL <- die mailing list waar ik het over had.
<commandoline> en nu ik toch bezig ben, ook nog wat internationale linkjes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad (bugs), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU (ontwikkelen)
<commandoline> dus zie maar wat je leuk lijkt, en vragen kan je altijd stellen in dit kanaal, meestal is er wel iemand die ze kan beantwoorden :).
<WolfeZ> Oke ik heb  me aangemeld op de mail lijst
<commandoline> er zijn trouwens nog twee activiteiten binnen Ubuntu NL die ik nog niet genoemd heb: promotie & artwork.
<commandoline> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/ & http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/ voor meer info.
<commandoline> (ik zou dit ergens moeten opschrijven :P)
<WolfeZ> Ehmm promotie (een van mijn goede kanten) art (nee)
<WolfeZ> Is er ook een nederlands ontwikeling team?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: ontwikkeling van Ubuntu zelf gebeurt in het Engels. Er zijn wel een aantal andere open-source projecten die vanuit de Nederlandse Ubuntugemeenschap gestart zijn.
<WolfeZ> Oke cool, ben nog lang niet zo ver hoor! Maar ben er wel me bezig´
<Luckiboy> commandoline: topic aanpassen waarvoor?
<Luckiboy> Oh, de outdated mwanzoboty commands
<commandoline> klopt
<commandoline> misschien het beste als de links naar de betreffende ondedelen erin gaan. (evt. door een url shorter gehaald)
<WolfeZ_> Sorry.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dan wordt het wel erg lang, één link naar de wikipagina lijkt me beter.
<commandoline> kan wikipagina & logs ook?
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik denk het wel.
<commandoline> mooi :)
<commandoline> er zijn trouwens kanalen met nog veel langere topics (bijv. #python), maar logs + wiki lijkt mij prima, daar komt het toch bijna allemaal op neer.
<WolfeZ_> Heb me aangemeld op de mail lijst!
<commandoline> WolfeZ_: ok, mooi.
<WolfeZ_> Jep
<WolfeZ_> En wat is een steunpunt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Meer informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Mwanzo | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Luckiboy> Goed zo?
<StefandeVries> :)
<commandoline> Luckiboy: prima. :)
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
<commandoline> WolfeZ_:  http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<WolfeZ_> Oke dankje
<WolfeZ_> ik ben al steun pujnt!
<WolfeZ_> lol
<Luckiboy> WolfeZ_: we houden graag onderscheid tussen de kanalen, omdat anders alles zo door elkaar gaat lopen.
<WolfeZ_> Oh oke sorry
<commandoline> wel een goede promotietechniek anders, idd :P
<Rob_mwanzo> Zo nu mag je me rob noemen :P
<Rob_mwanzo> Commando dat bedoel ik!
<Luckiboy> Af en toe een zinnetje tussen de hulp door kan geen kwaad, denk ik. :P
<Rob_mwanzo> Haha ik breng nu al goede ideenen :P
<Luckiboy> Je hebt interesse voor Mwanzo, Rob_mwanzo?
<Luckiboy> Ik zag dat je al met het team gepraat had.
<Rob_mwanzo> ja klopt
<commandoline> Rob_mwanzo: als je een launchpad account hebt kan Luckiboy je wel lid maken van het ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo team op Launchpad, denk ik?
<commandoline> (dan is het helemaal 'officieel') :P
<Rob_mwanzo> ff kijken of ik me launchpad ww nog weet
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat kan, maar weet Rob_mwanzo al wat het precies allemaal inhoud?
<Luckiboy> Ik wil je niet tegenhouden hoor, daar niet van. :P
<commandoline> Luckiboy: dat heb ik wel uitgelegd zolangzamerhand. En ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo staat toch voor alle geïnteresseerden open zo ongeveer? :)
<Luckiboy> commandoline: ja, maar -team niet ;)
<Rob_mwanzo> Ehhm wat het inhoud promoten ondersteuning art work documentatie en vertalen
<commandoline> oh, wacht, ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo zou ik mee beginnen idd :P
<Luckiboy> commandoline: dat wou ik net zeggen ;).
<Rob_mwanzo> mijn promoten is waarschijnlijk het best
<commandoline> dan kan je later naar ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team doorstromen, als je klaar bent om zelf weer mensen op weg te helpen binnen Ubuntu (NL) :)
<Rob_mwanzo> samen met ondersteuning en documenteren
<Luckiboy> Rob_mwanzo: zal ik je toevoegen aan ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo? Dan kan je eerst een beetje bekend raken, workshops volgen etc. Misschien dat het later dan zo leuk/interessant blijkt te zijn dat je wel wil doorstromen naar -team.
<Rob_mwanzo> Zou  me echt cool lijken om wat voor ubuntu te kunnen doen aangezien ik toch bijna altijd op de chat ben!
<Rob_mwanzo> ja graag ! :-) :-)
<Luckiboy> Wat is je launchpad naam?
<Rob_mwanzo> ff kijken
<Rob_mwanzo>  Launchpad Id:     dutchyxsn1pz  Email: Change e-mail settings     dutchyxsn1pz@live.nl
<Luckiboy> Zo, je kan je ook gelijk subscriben voor de mailinglijst, dan blijf je een beetje op de hoogte.
<commandoline> mooi, dat lijkt gelukt :)
<Luckiboy> Of gebeurt dat automatisch, ik weet het niet meer.
<Luckiboy> Heb je misschien nog leuke ideëen voor workshops, Rob_mwanzo?
<Luckiboy> Je kan ze hier posten: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops-79477/
<Rob_mwanzo> Ik zal kijken :-)
<Rob_mwanzo> Een cursus developing?
<Luckiboy> Python cursussen zijn al eens eerder gegeven, misschien wel voor herhaling vatbaar.
<Rob_mwanzo> Ehhm ik zit niet te denken aan alleen python!
<Rob_mwanzo> De wereld van tegen woordig wil alles in een x zo makelijk mogelijk!
<Luckiboy> Mja, maar anders wordt het zo breed en hebben we een workshop van 2-3 uur, dat is ook niet de bedoeling.
<Rob_mwanzo> Dus 8/10 python een beetje gtk maar ok handige tools libarus
<Luckiboy> Misschien een reeks workshops?
<Rob_mwanzo> Kan en het opnemen me tiemand die d ecodes invoert voor youtube :)
<commandoline> misschien moet ik weer een Pythoncursus doen maar dan met Qt Designer als uitvalsbasis (direct beginnen met een UI)
<Rob_mwanzo> Ja maar we moeten er even breed over nadenken
<Luckiboy> Het is iig al een idee, daar begint het mee.
<Rob_mwanzo> Want we kunnen er ook een serie van maken dat ze alle dingen verdeeld krijgen
<Rob_mwanzo> *ik vind dit nu al leuk*
 * commandoline leest de ideeën morgen terug, ik ben nu weg.
<Rob_mwanzo> Oke moi he
<Rob_mwanzo> luc?
<Luckiboy> Ik ga ook bijna, zet je ideëen maar in het forumtopic. :)
<Rob_mwanzo> Oke dan ben ik weer lonly :(
<Luckiboy> Dan kunnen we meteen de belangstelling een beetje pijlen.
<Luckiboy> Rob_mwanzo: Och, morgen weer een dag, het is al laat.
 * Luckiboy gaat nu echt, tot ziens maar weer.
<Rob_mwanzo> * doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-04-07
<leoquant> Luckiboy, wie= dutchyxsn1pz?
<leoquant> wanneer hij/zij opduikt hier, vraag dan of de code of conduct reeds is ondertekend.
<Luckiboy> leoquant: nee, die heeft hij nog niet ondertekend, ik heb hem toegevoegd op launchpad omdat hij geïnteresseerd was in Mwanzo. Laat hem eerst maar bekend raken hier, als hij later wil doorstromen naar -team zien we wel verder. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Meer informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Luckiboy> Typefoutje ontdekt.
<commandoline> Iemand zou een tooltje moeten maken voor het ondertekenen van de CoC. :P
<Luckiboy> Jij bent de python programmeur hier. :P
<commandoline> daar was ik al bang voor :P
<Luckiboy> Ik zou er eentje in Javascript kunnen maken, voor op de site. lol
<commandoline> ach, het is een goed excuus om eens te kijken naar ontwikkeling voor Ubuntu Phone. :)
<Luckiboy> Ha, WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Hey, luc
<Luckiboy> We hadden het net over je.
<WolfeZ> Oh waarover dan?
<Luckiboy> Ben je al bekend met de Code of Conduct?
<WolfeZ> Ehh beetje hoezo?
<Luckiboy> Misschien dat je die na verloop van tijd moet gaan ondertekenen, maar als je daar nu nog niet aan toe bent is dat geen probleem.
<Luckiboy> Bijvoorbeeld als je wilt doorstromen naar een team.
<WolfeZ> Ehh graag zelfs!
<Luckiboy> Nu?
<WolfeZ> Ja hoor!
<Luckiboy> Oké, dan moet je even je launchpad account voor je nemen.
<Luckiboy> En tussen haakjes: welke werkomgeving gebruik je? (Unity, KDE, Xfce e.d)
<Luckiboy> Dan weet ik waar ik instructies voor moet geven. ;)
<WolfeZ> Hoe bedoel je?
<Luckiboy> Gebruik je de standaard Ubuntu?
<WolfeZ> Ja standaard
<WolfeZ> ?
<Luckiboy> Unity dus, oké!
<Luckiboy> :D
<WolfeZ> Whut moet ik doen?
<Luckiboy> Eerst moet je een openPGP key naar je launchpad importeren.
<WolfeZ> Hoe?
<Luckiboy> Open de dash, zoekterm: wachtwoorden en sleutels
<WolfeZ> ja?
<Luckiboy> (ik ben niet zo'n snelle typer, dus een beetje geduld)
<Luckiboy> :)
<WolfeZ> OKE
<Luckiboy> Ok, selecteer vanuit de bovenste balk-menu "bestand -> nieuw"
<WolfeZ> ja\
<Luckiboy> Als het goed is krijg je dan keuzes, kies PGP Key
<WolfeZ> ja gedaan?
<Luckiboy> Dan gegevens invullen.
<Luckiboy> Geavanceerd hoeft niet.
<Luckiboy> Klik op "aanmaken"
<WolfeZ> en bij commentaar?
<Luckiboy> Mag leeg blijven.
<Luckiboy> Als het goed is, krijg je dan een mail.
<Luckiboy> Of nee, nog niet, sorry.
<WolfeZ> oke?
<Luckiboy> Ik ga trouwens eten, kan commandoline misschien verder helpen (of andere aanwezigen)?
<WolfeZ> ik heb de sleutel? nu?\
<StefandeVries> Voor mij is het te lang geleden, ben ik bang.  Excuses.
<Luckiboy> WolfeZ: of misschien kan je het ook zelf, http://www.wikihow.com/Sign-the-Ubuntu-Code-of-Conduct
<Luckiboy> Ben nu even weg, eten.
<commandoline> WolfeZ: houd idd die tutorial aan, en als je ergens niet uitkomt vraag mij dan maar.
<WolfeZ> Ik snap die hele tut niet!
<WolfeZ> Miss kan je me gewoon even uitleggen?
<WolfeZ> Ik heb de sleutel al aangemaakt nu?
<commandoline> even teruglezen...
<commandoline> ja, je hebt nu een sleutel
<WolfeZ> En nu? wat moet ik nu doen?
<WolfeZ> commandoline: Hoe moet ik die sleutel publiceren?
<commandoline> ga naar https://launchpad.net/~dutchyxsn1pz & log in op launchpad
<WolfeZ> Ben ik al
<commandoline> http://i.stack.imgur.com/9uEi1.png <- daar klikken
<commandoline> ok, dan terug naar dat eerdere programma
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> En dan/
<commandoline> je selecteert je PGP sleutel (waar 'Persoonlijke PGP-sleutel' achter staat)
<WolfeZ> ja?
<commandoline> en dan 'Op afstand' > 'Sleutels synchroniseren en publiceren'
<commandoline> en dan klikken op synchroniseren
<commandoline> als dat kan, tenminste?
<WolfeZ> Waar staat dat?
<commandoline> in het menu
<WolfeZ> Ik zie nergens staan
<commandoline> http://i.stack.imgur.com/FfStV.png <- engelstalige screenshot
<WolfeZ> heb het!
<commandoline> kan je op  Synchroniseren klikken?
<WolfeZ> nee?
<commandoline> ok, klik dan op 'Sleutelservers'
<WolfeZ> wacht even
<commandoline> ok, dit is dus waarom dit nodig geautomatiseerd moet worden :P
<WolfeZ> Sorry commando moest even weg :)
<WolfeZ> Maar wat moet ik doen?
<commandoline> http://askubuntu.com/a/100313 is wat ik je nu probeer te laten volgen
<commandoline> Volgens mij dus klikken op 'Op afstand' > 'Sleutels synchroniseren en publiceren'
<commandoline> en dan klikken op 'Sleutelservers'
<WolfeZ> Hij doet het niet als ik mn fingerprint DC9A A0DA D8D5 2491 51D2 CC8F 327A A0BB D4CB F31D invoer?
<commandoline> klopt, want die key moet eerst op de ubuntu sleutelserver staan.
<commandoline> en dat gaat via 'Op afstand' > 'Sleutels synchroniseren en publiceren' en dan 'Sleutelservers'
<commandoline> en dan 'Publiceer sleutels naar' 'hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com/:xxxxx' en dan 'Synchroniseren'
<StefandeVries> Komt helemaal goed.  :P
 * commandoline is op de achtergrond bezig met het maken van een pythonscriptje hiervoor. :P
<StefandeVries> Beter.
<StefandeVries> Packagen en naar de reps. :P
<commandoline> maar natuurlijk is precies wat ik wil doen met launchpadlib weer niet mogelijk. Dan maar de browser starten met zoveel mogelijk instructies... :S
<Luckiboy> I'm back.
<Luckiboy> Is het Wolfez gelukt met de CoC?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: nee, tot nu toe niet.
 * commandoline is wel bezig met een Pythonprogrammatje om het te automatiseren, dus misschien is het handiger om daarop te wachten :P
<commandoline> in dit tempo is het morgen wel af.
<Luckiboy> Goed bezig.
 * commandoline is weg.
<WolfeZ> Sorry ik moest weg!
<WolfeZ> Is er niemand?
<StefandeVries> Hoi.
<WolfeZ> Hey.
 * commandoline is bezig met een programmatje dat CoC ondertekenen automatiseert. Dus misschien een idee om dat even af te wachten, dan kan je als tester fungeren ;).
<WolfeZ> Oke vet  cool welke taal gebruik je?
<Luckiboy> python
<WolfeZ> Vet dat ben ik nu aan het leren met gtk
<WolfeZ> wil later namelijk applicatie ontwikelaar worden
 * commandoline heeft een voorkeur voor Qt, dat zag er altijd cross-platform wat beter uit (ik geloof dat GTK daar wel behoorlijk op vooruit is gegaan sindsdien)
<WolfeZ> Maar is het niet handiger om de CoC op de site te kunnen tekenen met email naam en zo?
<WolfeZ> Hoezo de hele tijd dat steretje/
<StefandeVries> Dat is /me.
 * WolfeZ huh
<WolfeZ> haha
 * StefandeVries heet StefandeVries.
<Luckiboy> Nee, echt?
<StefandeVries> Als in, spreken in de derde persoon.
 * StefandeVries mept Luckiboy.
<StefandeVries> Sssht. :P
 * Luckiboy mept terug
<StefandeVries> Ga jij met kanaalmodi spelen ja. :P
<WolfeZ> Lol maar het lijkt mij veel makelijker om om de code of conduct op de site te kunnen tekenen
<StefandeVries> Ja ons ook.
<WolfeZ> Haha
<WolfeZ> Waarom doen we dat dan niet/
<Luckiboy> Waar loop je vast dan, WolfeZ?
<StefandeVries> Omdat Canonical dat nog niet gefixt heeft.
<WolfeZ> Gewoon via een simpele email
<Luckiboy> Wij maken launchpad niet, hè.
<StefandeVries> Canoncial heeft de laatste tijd sowieso poep aan de gebruikers.
<Luckiboy> lol
<WolfeZ> He ik moet gaan word opgehaald tot van middag/avond
<StefandeVries> o/
<WolfeZ> doei
<Luckiboy> Dag WolfeZ
<Luckiboy> Argh, weer net te laat.
<Luckiboy> Weer terug?
<WolfeZ> Ja ik heb die pgp code ingevuld en het is gelukt!?
<WolfeZ> Heb email ook wat moet ik nu doen?
<StefandeVries> Opgehaald worden? :p
<WolfeZ> Wat moet ik nu doen dan?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt al een fingerprint?
<WolfeZ> JA heb ik ingevuld en moet nu iets bevestigen hoe dan?
<Luckiboy> Wacht, ik snap het even niet, waar ben je precies?
<WolfeZ> IK heb nu hun mail ontvangen wat moet ik daar mee?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt je PGP key al gepubliceerd?
<Luckiboy> WolfeZ: Wat staat er in de mail?
<WolfeZ> Hello,   This message contains the instructions for confirming registration of an OpenPGP key for use in Launchpad.  The confirmation instructions have been encrypted with the OpenPGP key you have attempted to register.  If you cannot read the unencrypted instructions below, it may be because your mail reader does not support automatic decryption of "ASCII armored" encrypted text.   Exact instructions for enabling this dep
<WolfeZ> QEMA8tETdc+oE6XAQf/cyeqOLvNYJXs0apH4wVOd+4+mxqwHI+bsKLF4KTVMP+q myV0/xZXawCbifOnOQ9P+wrOmNOPPjOxnDoykpHYyWPEtdHPgYXokkNloljIhXpT GOgwO4Jy9wEhM3vTL0VzGJH9La2UW9cR0dd68J82p2DWYjNxMpa/WV0tgVDcyqIG swagvYikQyYSOoARQhAM9GIY7YI5Ufn0g2oWm1sjceGt+vKXUVeU05LzIvFQXAeW mH33EzfYTPIoQiv+wGmlE9rOgdcTqxYt0TkXgck6qG4HTMJqddhx3IJImugxJZML 8s7mejVU1U32IUlr3M+T07n18AmKVnwHt4TAFTe82tLA0QHIXvJaEf712q+KSwON ofAzdtTyiDvA2lId1DLqJOQx2yh9ACD/nVweV
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat hoef ik niet, dit is genoeg :P
<Luckiboy> Oké, weer terug naar de "wachtwoorden en sleutels" in ubuntu
<WolfeZ> Wat moet ik nu doen dan
<WolfeZ> oke
<WolfeZ> en dan?
<Luckiboy> Tabblad "Mijn persoonlijke sleutels"
<Luckiboy> Dubbelklikken op je sleutel, dan krijg je als het goed is een details venster
<Luckiboy> Je volgt me?
<WolfeZ> Ja ? en dan?
<Luckiboy> Kopieëer de fingerprint code
<WolfeZ> heb ik al ingevuld bij launchpad
<Luckiboy> Import
<Luckiboy> Dan krijg je een mail
<WolfeZ> gedaan heb die email ook al
<WolfeZ> ḿaar daar staat raare tekst in?
<Luckiboy> Klopt, daar moet je het volgende mee doen:
<Luckiboy> Kopieëer alles vanaf --BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-- tot --END PGP MESSAGE--
<Luckiboy> Open een terminal (control-alt-t)
<WolfeZ> ja?
<Luckiboy> Oh wacht, de gekopieëerde tekst moet eerst in een document
<Luckiboy> Open de Home folder, maak een nieuw bestand key.txt
<WolfeZ> welke naam en dotbestand?
<Luckiboy> ?
<WolfeZ> opgeslagen!
<WolfeZ> als key
<WolfeZ> en nu?
<Luckiboy> als key.txt?
<WolfeZ> ja?
<Luckiboy> ok
<Luckiboy> Nu voer je het volgende commando uit in de terminal: gpg -d key.txt
<Luckiboy> Terminal hierna niet afsluiten!
<WolfeZ> Klaar heb hem bevestigd!
<WolfeZ> Heb ik nu de code of conduct bevetigd?
<Luckiboy> Nee, nu heb je alleen een PGP key, maar ik zie hem niet op je launchpad account
<WolfeZ> HUH heb het echt gedaan!
<Luckiboy> Nog eens kijken
<WolfeZ> penPGP keys: Update OpenPGP keys     D4CBF31D
<Luckiboy> Ah, ik zie hem, mooi.
<WolfeZ> Maar moet nu gaan!
<WolfeZ> Tot vanmiddag
<Luckiboy> Tot vanmiddag, dan gaan we wel verder.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries: weet jij of #ubuntu-nl-team-private nog wordt gebruikt?
<WolfeZ> Ben er weer
<Luckiboy> wb WolfeZ
<WolfeZ> Dankje
<WolfeZ> noem me nou gewoon es rob
<R0Bh> Zo
<Luckiboy> Ok, waar waren we gebleven?
<Luckiboy> Je hebt de PGP key
<R0Bh> op launchpad jA!\
<Luckiboy> Ok, ga naar https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct en download versie 2.0
<R0Bh> En dat lezen?
<commandoline> R0Bh: ja.
<Luckiboy> Excuseer, ik viel even weg.
<Luckiboy> NL vertaling is hier te vinden http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CoC/Gedragscode
<R0Bh> oke
<Luckiboy> Lees hem goed door, dan weet je wat je ondertekend.
<R0Bh> Die heb ik al 500 x doorgelezen
<R0Bh> Dat is meestal het eerste wat ik doe als ik ergens kom!
<Luckiboy> Daarna kan je het bestand die je net gedownload hebt, ondertekenen d.m.v. het commando gpg --clearsign code.txt
<Luckiboy> Waar code.txt is vervangen door de filename
<Luckiboy> Dit maakt een bestandje genaamd code.txt.asc
<Luckiboy> Open dit bestand met een texteditor en kopieëer de inhoud
<Luckiboy> Ga terug naar launchpad, klik op "Sign it!" op de CoC pagina.
<Luckiboy> Plak de inhoud van het textbestandje in de box en klik "continue"
<Luckiboy> Als het goed gelopen is heb je dan de CoC ondertekend
<R0Bh> Het lukt niet hij zegt elke x dat het bestand nie tbestaat
<R0Bh> en de naam klopt!
<Luckiboy> Staat het bestand in de home dir?
<Luckiboy> R0Bh?
<R0Bh> Eh ja hij staat in mijn persoonlijke map?
<R0Bh> oh toch nie\t
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Gelukt?
<R0Bh> ja en nu?
<R0Bh> ?
<Luckiboy> 17:06 < Luckiboy> Dit maakt een bestandje genaamd code.txt.asc
<Luckiboy> 17:06 < Luckiboy> Open dit bestand met een texteditor en kopieëer de inhoud
<Luckiboy> 17:07 < Luckiboy> Ga terug naar launchpad, klik op "Sign it!" op de CoC pagina.
<Luckiboy> 17:07 < Luckiboy> Plak de inhoud van het textbestandje in de box en klik  "continue"
<Luckiboy> 17:08 < Luckiboy> Als het goed gelopen is heb je dan de CoC ondertekend
<Luckiboy> :P
<commandoline> het is al gelukt?
<commandoline> https://launchpad.net/~dutchyxsn1pz
<R0Bh> Jep
<Luckiboy> Bijna
<commandoline> Luckiboy: nee, het is gelukt ;)
<R0Bh> Heb hem ondertekend :)
<Luckiboy> Oh, mooi, dan ben je klaar. :)
<commandoline> gefeliciteerd R0Bh :)
<R0Bh> JIPPIE
<R0Bh> Bedankt ;)
<R0Bh> Enne wat mag ik als eerste doen?
<Luckiboy> commandoline: weet jij misschien hoe ik mijn PGP key kan importeren na een nieuwe installatie? Daar heb ik nooit over nagedacht, zou ik wel graag willen weten.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: hmm, ik geloof dat ik toen ik op deze laptop  overstapte gewoon ~/.gpg heb overgekopieerd.
<Luckiboy> lol daar is het nu te laat voor :P
<commandoline> ehm, .gnupg
<commandoline> dan denk ik dat je die key kwijt bent.
<Luckiboy> Hmm, nieuwe key aanmaken dan maar :S
<Luckiboy> R0Bh: dat kan je zelf ontdekken, ik zou zeggen: kijk rond op het forum, launchpad, de wiki etc.
<R0Bh> Okey doe ik!
<commandoline> zolang die dingen niet door anderen ondertekend zijn zijn ze toch waardeloos. :P
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar :P
<Luckiboy> R0Bh: zoals je ideëen voor workshops, die kan je op het forum plaatsen.
<R0Bh> Oke
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het topic even voor je opzoeken.
<R0Bh> Maar is er ook een mwanzo site ofso?
<commandoline> R0Bh: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo <- daar gebruiken we de wiki voor.
<Luckiboy> Here you go: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-workshops-79477/
<Luckiboy> Leef je uit. :)
<R0Bh> I will
<R0Bh> Gedaan !
<R0Bh> Just chek is buddy!
<R0Bh> commandoline?
<R0Bh> Is er nog iemand?
<CasW> Nope, nu je de CoC hebt ondertekend, ben je aan je lot overgelaten ;-)
<commandoline> lol :P
<R0Bh> Commando hoe heb jij leren programmeren?
<commandoline> min of meer mezelf aangeleerd. Veel tutorials doorkijken etc.
<R0Bh> Oke welke talen?
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: dat kanaal bestaat nog, invite-only.
<commandoline> R0Bh: Ik doe 90% van wat ik programmeer in Python, maar ken ook JavaScript & PHP, en een beetje Java, beetje C, beetje C++, etc.
<commandoline> zodra je een keer een taal kent, kan je vrij gemakkelijk andere bijleren.
<StefandeVries> Mja.  Dat ligt aan de taal.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn ook talen die compleet anders functioneren.
<R0Bh> Oke
<StefandeVries> Oké, die worden ook alleen gebruikt door mensen met een speciaal doel.
<R0Bh> Ben nu bezig met pygtk
<StefandeVries> Logicacheckers, dat soort dingen.
<R0Bh> is best makelijk eigelijk!
<commandoline> StefandeVries: weet ik, ik heb even met Haskell & Prolog gespeeld maar da's idd heel anders :)
<StefandeVries> Mja.  Dus wellicht niet helemaal zo zwart-wit als het voorgedaan werd.
<R0Bh> Maar ik snap even iets niet van pygtk
 * commandoline weet niets van pygtk, nooit verder dan Qt gekeken :P
<StefandeVries> Ik maak bijna nooit dingen grafisch.
<R0Bh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686603/ wat doet deze code?
<commandoline> maakt een layout aan. Tenminste, als een GTK vbox net zo werkt als een QtGui.QVBoxLayout :P
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<R0Bh> Oke, maar ik heb nu dus dat venster maar hoe kan ik die bewerken in glade?
<StefandeVries> En anders: so much for duidelijke klassenamen.
<R0Bh> Want ik kan me py file niet openen in glade moet ik ze koppelen dan of hoe wekrt het in qt?
<commandoline> in Qt genereert Qt Designer een .ui XML-bestand. Dat haal je door de tool pyuic4 en dan komt er importeerbare pythoncode uitrollen.
<commandoline> (maar lang geleden dat ik dat heb gedaan, ik gebruik tegenwoordig geen GUI-designers meer en schrijf gewoon alles zelf.)
<R0Bh> Oke
<R0Bh> Heb je nog goede tutoriols
<R0Bh> *tutorial
<R0Bh> haha kom ff #ubuntu-nl-python
<CasW> R0Bh: Je weet dat #python-nl bestaat?
<R0Bh> ja maar dat is alleen python en dit is alles met developen
<CasW> (En daarom noem je het #(...)-python?)
<R0Bh> oke al weg gedaan
<R0Bh> is nu #ubuntu-nl-developen
<CasW> :-P Goed idee, hoor, daar niet van, een algemeen development-kanaal ;-) Iets als #development-nl
<R0Bh> oke
<R0Bh> Maar hoe en wanneer kan ik in het mwanzo team?
<Luckiboy> R0Bh: als je op een gegeven moment wil doorstromen en workshops wilt geven, IRC vergaderingen wil bijwonen, en alle andere taken die eraan verbonden zijn.
<Luckiboy> Dat staat ergens op de wiki, ik zoek het wel even op.
<R0Bh> Maar dat wil ik nu al, ik wil zo veel mogelijk kunnen doen voor ubuntu!
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Over
<Luckiboy> En het begeleiden van nieuwe leden, etc. etc.
<R0Bh> Kan / mag ik dat nu ook al doen?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor, graag zelfs! :D
<R0Bh> Kan ik ook al lid worden van het team?
<Luckiboy> Dat kan, maar je bent nu net pas om de hoek komen kijken, vind je dat niet een beetje vroeg?
<Luckiboy> ;)
<R0Bh> Als jullie dat vinden snap ik dat, maar k wil graag zo veel mogelijk voor jullie doen!
<Luckiboy> Misschien kan je eerst proberen andere teams te helpen, bv. het documentatieteam, de meesten hier zitten naast Mwanzo ook in een ander team.
<R0Bh> Oke
<R0Bh> Tell me what I need to do?
<Luckiboy> Documentatieteam kan je vrij makkelijk mee helpen, gewoon een account maken op de wiki en artikelen maken/verbeteren
<R0Bh> Oke doe ik1
<Luckiboy> Ik ga eten, ben even weg.
<R0Bh> Eetsmakelijk
<Wolfez> Ben er weer
<WolfeZ> GVD kut scherm
<WolfeZ> *sorry*
<WolfeZ> Mijn tweede scherm doet raar
<WolfeZ> eigelijk mijn laptop als ik mijn tweede aansluti?
<StefandeVries> WolfeZ: zou je dat echt serieus nooit weer willen zeggen?
<StefandeVries> We proberen deze kanalen toegankelijk en vriendelijk te houden.
<StefandeVries> Dus niet zo.
<WolfeZ> Sorry
<WolfeZ> Iknow
<WolfeZ> I´m sorryd
<WolfeZ> Ik flipte hem even om mn laptop
<WolfeZ> Maare ik heb een tweede scherm en zodra ik die aansluit word men laptop beeld kleinner was eerst niet zo hoe los ik dit op?
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl ;)
<WolfeZ> Niemand die me helpt :(
<WolfeZ> Heb mijn eerste daad al vericht heb de uitleg over firefox verbetert en aangevuld
<WolfeZ> tss niemand helpt me :(
<StefandeVries> Er moet ook maar net iemand zijn.
<WolfeZ> snik snik XD
<commandoline> Het mailtje dat je krijgt van Launchpad als je een PGP key registreert, weet iemand toevallig wat daarin staat?
<commandoline> (een link die je moet aanklikken ter bevestiging nadat je het gedecrypt hebt?)
<WolfeZ> Ehhm misschien heb ik de mail nog
<WolfeZ> commando ik heb de tekst van het bestand nog?
<WolfeZ> wil je het hebben?
<commandoline> WolfeZ: graag.
<commandoline> ik heb je even een mailadres gestuurd.
<WolfeZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686953/
<WolfeZ> hier heb je de code
<commandoline> ah, ook goed.
<commandoline> oh, da's het tweede bestand, ik zoek degene die launchpad je toemailt.
<WolfeZ> je hebt hem
<commandoline> bedankt.
<WolfeZ> no problem
<WolfeZ> Het is hier stilletjes
<commandoline> WolfeZ: het is hier even niet druk ;)
<StefandeVries> Zoals zo vaak.  Nogal zinloos dat steeds te vermelden.
<WolfeZ> haha
<commandoline> ok, nog twee wizard pagina's te gaan: eentje om aan te geven dat je de CoC echt wilt ondertekenen en eentje om het resultaat op launchpad te zetten. Bijna klaar...
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Lekkerrr bezig! :P
